# Science fiction writers meet here.



## cfmillhouse

I'm new to the kindle boards and I'm simply trying to find my way on here.  I write science fiction/science fantasy and have published several books over the last few years.  This week I began moving my books to the kindle format and my first book In Memory Alone is now available on amazon.  I'm hoping to meet other science fiction writers, or even fantasy writers for that matter.  I'm creating this topic as a place for us to sound off, tell everyone who you are and what books you have released on kindle or what projects you are working on.  So I'll start.

My name is Charles F Millhouse, I live in Ohio with my wife of twenty years and our two incredible sons.  My website is www.charlesmillhouse.com where you can find a list of my books and some short stories.  I am currently working on a western supernatural book with hopes of publishing over the next several months.

Now your turn...


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

Hello Charles!

I have a couple sci fi books published too (with a couple more to follow). I only had room to put the first in my signature below. But all my books so far follow the adventures of the same central character, with the earlier books describing him at high school and college age, and the sci fi novels focusing on his life around 20 years later (in a manner of speaking).


----------



## cfmillhouse

Hello J.R nice meet you.
I hope we can share our thoughts about science fiction in general and perhaps publishing on kindle.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hey Charles and J.R.!

I put my legal thriller/romantic suspense on Kindle in January. It's doing ok. Sales are increasing steadily, and last month it passed the 1000 mark. This month has been really slow, but I have learned that people don't like you very much if you spam everybody in sight, so I quit doing that. What seems to have worked is getting being featured on sites like Indie Books list, Kinderati, Kindle in the Wind, Chickie Brown's blog, Holly Hook's blog etc etc. AOS (Authors on Show) has agreed to feature my book this month, so that's great news.

Anyway, I am days away from releasing my new young adult novel, _The Oracle_! I'm really excited about it! Marina, the heroine, is your average grade 12 girl. She loves facebook, doesn't always get her homework done, scoffs at her grandfather's efforts to make the earth a better place, and has issues with Dragon, her Grandpa's spoiled rotten cat. Marina makes some startling discoveries, not only about who she is but who she isn't, through her efforts to return home when she and Dragon are transported to a distant planet in a not too distant future. While she's not ready to concede that her Gramps knows everything, she begins to suspect that he knows alot more about life in general than she gives him credit for. She realizes that Dragon isn't the only one who is spoiled. It also becomes apparent that it is time for her to dump the bad girl facade and continue the work that her Gramps is doing with the "green movement" if she wants the earth to survive. But first she has to solve a few problems that exist in the new world before she can go back to the old.

Do you think _The Oracle_ qualifies as fantasy? I found out with _Black & White_ that I am really bad at tags. Readers seem to want to tag it as legal thriller, while I tagged it as romantic suspense. Go figure!!

Anyway, my blog is at www.nickilynnjustice.webs.com, and the first chapter is posted there. Give it a read! And, if you like pizza, I posted my pizza dough recipe there that I recently discovered and just love.

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## cfmillhouse

Nicki,
Thanks for your input.  You gave some good information that could be useful to everyone who reads this thread.  I'll give your first chapter a read.  I need to fill my kindle and the tell you the truth I would rather do so with independent writers than anybody else (except for a select few). I hope you can share future endeavors together.


----------



## Paul Clayton

Hey, Charles, J.R., and Nicki, I wanted to introduce myself also.  I'm working on a collection of my scifi stories and plan on publishing them in a couple months.  I'll be following this thread.
Best!


----------



## cfmillhouse

Thanks for asking about the cover of In Memory Alone aandrewtantia, all of my covers have been done by my best friend Charles Davenport who has a knack of capturing my ideas and putting them on his cover designs.  If anyone would want more information about cover designs let me know and I'll put you in contact with him.


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

Hi Charles and welcome to Kindleboards.

I'm an old hand here: I've been around a few hours longer than you!



cfmillhouse said:


> Thanks for asking about the cover of In Memory Alone aandrewtantia, all of my covers have been done by my best friend Charles Davenport who has a knack of capturing my ideas and putting them on his cover designs. If anyone would want more information about cover designs let me know and I'll put you in contact with him.


Yes, I thought the cover of _In Memory Alone_ was very good. There seem to be two versions on your site. Is the one on the left by Charles Davenport and the one on the right by Charles Millhouse? I like old maps but I think the text on the image with the ship is clearer and the ship makes it more dynamic. I'll make a note of Mr. Davenport. If I get backlogged on creating artwork, I might need someone to help out. Mr. Davenport might be pleased to learn (if he doesn't already know) that there used to be a major regional brewery in the UK called Davenport's. It was famous for delivery beer to homes out of a cart, something it did until the 70s. When I was at University the Birmingham locals fondly talked of the Davenport's they used to drink; the brewery had closed a few years before.

I'm a sci fi writer myself. Last month I became a publisher too, so if you've got questions on the mechanics of publishing I might be able to help if I've reached that problem before you.

Best wishes,
Tim


----------



## Colin Taber

Hi,

I write fantasy, with my second book coming out in a few weeks.

Nice to meet some other SF &F genre writers!


----------



## cfmillhouse

Hello Tim, nice to meet you.
Yes there are two covers to In Memory Alone.  When it was originally published in 2004 (in trade paperback) I sadly had to make the cover myself on the fly.  I've never been happy with it, but there it is.  Thought it might be changed in the near future once I've caught up with releasing my other titles on kindle and I'm done editing my new book and so on and so on - I'm sure you know how it goes.  If you would like to contact Charles Davenport you can do so via his twitter page cdavenport4 is his user name.

Any help a new/self published writer would like to post here is good for all of us and I will keep everyone posted on my upcoming kindle releases.  The second book of Talon's Epic, Crossroads of the World, should be on Amazon late next week.


----------



## cfmillhouse

Hello Colin,
Keep us posted on your second book.  I'll check out your first one.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

Charles, since you've only recently begun converting your books for Kindle, maybe you'd find this useful:

How to make your own Amazon Kindle ebook in just hours CHEAT SHEET
http://www.jmooneyham.com/cheat-sheet-how-to-make-your-own-amazon-kindle-ebook-in-hours.html

I wrote this after getting seven books onto the Kindle. It's basically a crash course in giving Amazon an HTML form of your book that the Kindle will like (I don't get into CSS though).


----------



## cfmillhouse

Hey J.R,
Your cheat sheet looks like it could come in handy.  I'll give it a good read before I begin to put the next book in my Talon series on kindle.
Thanks
Charles


----------



## vrabinec

Hi Charles. I'm Fred. After having trunked my first two attempts before completion, I'm on pace to finish my debut novel by the end of the year. The working title is "The Greatest Sci-Fi Novel Ever Written" but I'm mulling over some titles I hope will be catchier. 

I just joined this place today. Never knew it existed until an author friend mentioned it. I'm still trying to figure out if this is a place where people go to discuss their writing, or if it's more of a marketplace where authors go to try to pimp their books and hope someone trips over their link. God, I'm dreading the "marketing" phase. I'm having so much fun writing, that I don't want to think about what comes after it's done just yet. 

Is it just me, or does it seem like, once you've finished, if you're not picked up by some bigshot agent and published in hardback in B&N or what's left of the brick bookstores, that you're like a vendor in some bazaar in Marakesh, screaming, and trying to get noticed while thousands of other people around you are trying to do the same thing? I dunno. Feels that way anyway. 

Anyway, nice to have "met" you guys. Take care.


----------



## cfmillhouse

Hey Fred,
Marketing can be hard.  If you think your book is good enough you can try an agent, but if you do get picked up by an agent that doesn't mean your book will sell.  My sister in law has learned that the hard way.  Her book is tied up with an agent for two years and she can't peddle it anywhere else til then.  There are a lot of people trying to sell there books but you just have to push ahead and try your best.  If you have a good story it will find readers, but you have to keep it up.  I like writing, if I sell my books I'm happy, if I don't I'm just as happy and I continue to write.
Good luck with your book.
Charles


----------



## Colette Duke

Hi, Charles. Welcome to the boards.

It's nice to see what all our SF authors are up to. 

I'm working on a series of SF romance short stories that'll go with a series of novels. What can I say, I'm a girl, and I think a story is better with a good dose of love.

Back to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## rdavidking

Hello everyone! Do you like Space Opera / Science Fiction Adventure with Nanotechnology thrown into the mix? If you answered "Yes!", please suppoft a self-published author and take a chance on my new novel Nanomech. It is an awesome read for .99 cents. I'm not going to make it out there without your help!

Nanomech http://bit.ly/jaLtrh by R. David King

Left behind by his childhood friend, Aiben ekes out his existence as a cybermancer acolyte and part-time starship mechanic on a backwater world. He leads an uncertain life, until one day, the Zenzani Protectorate invades his home and destroys everything he has ever known. Aiben soon learns that the molecule-sized machines, which augment his body and mind, have a centuries-old plan for him involving nanotechnology, genetic manipulation, and hyperspatial thought. Now, along with his companions, an old soldier and a sentient mechanoid, he takes his journey to a world of fabricated prophecies. There he navigates the treacheries of war and espionage to find an ancient weapon and a long-forgotten people that will bring his past crashing into his future and seal his destiny forever.

visit me and read an excerpt at http://rdavidking.com/nanomech.aspx


----------



## navythriller

My first novel (still unpublished) was science fiction.  (Actually, sort of a cyberpunk detective story.)  I've concentrated on military thrillers for the past few years, but I still think of myself as a sci-fi writer.

Jeff


----------



## cfmillhouse

Hello R. David,
Your book sounds amazing and the cover looks really nice too.  Think you may have made a sale. I'll post a review after I give it a read.


----------



## Stefanswit

Hello Charles,

I am pretty new to the boards myself, and am still fumbling my way around. I have written a couple of books over the past two years. They should be listed below. My readers are at odds deciding on the actual genre. I've heard; futuristic suspense, mystery thriller, not quite sci-fi, adventure thriller, and a few others. The jury is still out. Please check out the descriptions, and let me know. Your thoughts would be appreciated. Like the look of your scribblings.


----------



## cfmillhouse

Stefanswit,
Looking at your books at first glance I would have to say your books look like action/adventure.  But whatever you call it, I wish you all the best in your future books.  Once I have read some books I just bought I might give yours a look.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## K. R. Whitaker

Hi Charles, and hello to all of you that have posted to the thread.  There's some interesting information added here that I'm going to look into.  Thanks for that!  Being an avid car nut, I'm also intrigued by the offerings by J.R.Mooneyham.  I'll definitely have to check those out when I stop writing long enough to read for enjoyment.

    Time Patriot is a science fiction story about a brilliant scientist working in Area 51 reverse engineering crashed alien spacecraft.  The story weaves a lot of surprising things together.  Just when you think you've got it figured out, you'll learn that nothing was as it seemed.

    Stone Warrior is my latest in the sci fi genre.  It's a new twist on an old theme, the underdog that turns into a superhero quite by accident.  I really enjoyed writing the first installment, and I plan on having a lot of fun with the series in the future.

Thanks for starting this thread Charles!

K. R. Whitaker


----------



## rdavidking

Charles, thanks for giving my book a chance. I hope you enjoy it. I'm glad you like the cover, I did it myself in old 3D graphics program I had. I'm still amazed since I don't consider myself an artist. I have other views that maybe I'll post on http://rdavidking.com one day.


----------



## stubbyp

I have done quite a bit of Science Fiction writing, mostly short stories and screenplays. One of my SciFi short stories is in my collection of shorts available on Kindle.


Dreaded Friday and Other Tales: A Collection of Short Stories


----------



## Christopher Hunter

Thank you for creating this thread, Charles! 
My name is Chris, and I am in the middle of completing the final book of my trilogy. Hope to have it out by early July. In the meanwhile, the first two books are on sale for .99 each. And I'm starving to get that first review. 

Best of luck,

CJH


----------



## Susan MacDonald

Hi, I've just joined Kindleboards today. I've published my first book in paperback and kindle, got my first review on Goodreads, and am now wondering what to do next! There's lots of good advice on this site and I'd like to participate, so am trying to create a signature and dive in. All advice welcome.


----------



## Grady Hendrix

I'm going to chime in. I write mostly funny stuff, but it's usually fantasy or sci fi-ish. I attended the Clarion workshop back in 2009 and have published some stories via Strange Horizons and Pseudopod and have a short story (called "Mofongo Knows") in John Joseph Adam's upcoming mad scientist anthology.

I write for a living (mostly YA and journalism - if you can call it that. Puff pieces?) and have my very own ebook up now on Amazon. It's called SATAN LOVES YOU:
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004XQWLLI

It just got its first review from Red Adept, and I'm really psyched about it:
http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=5339

Would love to hear how people have been promoting their books. And, also, any tips on cleaning up HTML! I'm just learning and I really want to get my stronger with my HTML kung fu. (I did SATAN in HTML and uploaded that to Amazon.)


----------



## Colin Taber

I got my proof copy today of my second book, Ossard's Hope. Just checking over the formatting before letting it go live and then organising the Kindle file to be formatted.

It's all go go go!


----------



## cfmillhouse

I'm toying around with the idea of putting together a network of independent science fiction writers.  Much like the Science Fiction & Fantasy Writers of America, but unlike the SFWA who only allow mainstream published writers, our group would before self-published writers only.  So what does everyone think of that Idea?  Suggestions anyone -


----------



## Patty Jansen

I'm a writer of SF (hard SF and space opera, plus some other stuff on the side).

I take the approach to work on all sides and all avenues open to emerging writers. I have worked hard at my short fiction, on the basis of which I've been able to join SFWA. I think it's worth working hard to improve your fiction so that you can get professional recognition. If nothing else, different doors open for you.

I've chosen to self publish a number of works. There are some re-publications of short stories that have been published elsewhere, and two novels. Despite the fact that I got good responses to both, neither sold in the end (but I walked away from a contract for one of the novels). Since I wrote those novels, my focus has shifted, and what I'm writing now is in a different subgenre.

I am still sending material to traditional publishers. I have consciously chosen to do so without an agent for the time being, for the reason mentioned above (a less-than-keen agent won't market yourwork, but you will be contractuallt tied up for years while the agents is not shopping your work). Most publishers in SF are open for non-agented submissions.


----------



## Steverino

Hi Charles and all you SFers,

I jumped onto the Kindle in March with _Outrageous Fortunes_, an alternate history novel that tries to push that sub-genre about as far as it can go.

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## LDS

@cfmillhouse - make it so, captain. I'd love to be a part of it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan MacDonald said:


> Hi, I've just joined Kindleboards today. I've published my first book in paperback and kindle, got my first review on Goodreads, and am now wondering what to do next! There's lots of good advice on this site and I'd like to participate, so am trying to create a signature and dive in. All advice welcome.


Welcome to KindleBoards! Good job creating your signature. You can have your own book thread in the Bazaar, which will earn you one of the coveted KB Welcome Letters and allow you to be listed in Jeff's Master lists pinned to the top of the Bazaar. And you'll want to hang out in the Writers' Cafe to discuss author stuff, and check out the rest of KindleBoards to discuss books, tea, coffee, movies, music and much, much more!

Betsy


----------



## cfmillhouse

@LDS
I've been working on it and I'll contact you here on kindle boards when it goes live on the net.


----------



## jnfr

Science Fiction or Fantasy? I had an interesting experience with my novel-in-progress when I realized I could write it either way. My protagonist is visiting another world. I got her there through magic, but doing the world-building and alien races I realized I could have put her in a spaceship and called it science fiction. Different requirements for writing that, somewhat, but many requirements are similar. I usually end up with fantasy because I enjoy thinking out magic systems that have both logic and wonder behind them. I don't read as much hard sci-fi as I do fantasy, either, though I've read a ton of both over the years. 

Nice to meet you all


----------



## Colin Taber

It's an interesting genre, that's for sure. There is so much flexibility in it and all of its subs.


----------



## cfmillhouse

You could call it Science Fantasy.  That's what I tend to write, since most of my science is made up.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

Although nowadays I'm heavy into 'hard' sci fi (and have engineering training and lots of personal research to back it up), as a teen I also liked the fantasy stuff, such as Lord of the Rings, and as a kid did some considerable LOTR-type stuff myself in my notebooks.

When I finally got around to writing my own science fiction epic, I couldn't resist including one book in the series with a considerable amount of LOTR style fantasy in it.

So how did I reconcile the fantasy world within my hard sci fi story? Via virtual reality: a massive V.R. to which people were hooked up, and experiencing it all with the same sense of reality that our most vivid natural dreams can offer. But of course, many of the people connected so were hooked up against their will, and physically restrained, and never allowed to know the truth of what was happening to them. So even if they managed to break into a lucid state within the dream, they could rarely gain advantage from that.

(And no, I didn't develop this story line after seeing the Matrix film; I had it fixed by around 1992; or some seven years before the Matrix was released. But yes, I failed to publish it until later on my web site, and only recently began publishing the whole series as ebooks. But the general idea is an old one anyway, having appeared in at least dozens if not hundreds of older sci fi books over the decades; and I'd read roughly 1000 total sci fi and fantasy books by college.)

This particular story forms the core of the third book in my sci fi series, which I'm presently in process of proofing/editing/converting to Kindle. Its two predecessors are already available (although only one of those would fit in my signature below).


----------



## rdavidking

I just got a nice 5 star review for my book Nanomech http://bit.ly/k4FRb7. I hope it helps some, because trying to sell your self-published work is hard. Really hard. Any ideas from the folks on this discussion thread about how to market your books without having to spend hours a day posting over and over again in the Kindle forums?


----------



## Patty Jansen

Wow, JR, a fellow hard SF nut. I do write other stuff, but at the moment most of my new writing is hard SF.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

rdavidking, I've been picking Kboards' best minds for good marketing intel for maybe a month or two now, and am presently working to implement the best techniques I've found. Once I have sufficient results from those efforts to add them to the info, I'll probably write up a guide and post it online, just as I already did about creating Kindle ebooks.

I've been slowed up some in this process due to getting struck by a tornado a month ago, which has added lots of new chores atop my already existing backlog (darn it!), such as trying to get my house repaired. But yeah, I agree with you it'd be nice to have a more straightforward guide to practical marketing than seems presently available.

Hi Patty! I've only got two of my sci fi on Amazon so far, with two more to go in that series. But I've got a lot more to put out there if those four books do well. As for my dedication to 'hard' sci fi, I've got a web site speculating about the next 4000 years of human history, which I did in the 1990s as prep for my novels-- since following acts like those of Heinlein, Niven, Vinge, and other famous future world creators is daunting! Ha, ha. Folks like Charlie Stross too have impressed me more recently when I came upon their works.

An illustrated speculative timeline of future technology and social change
http://www.jrmooneyham.com/future_history_timeline.html

Of course, I had to know the likelihood of alien contact too for any writing about the far future. And if it did happen, what those aliens were probably going to look and act like. So I researched that too.

The rise and fall of star faring civilizations in our own galaxy
http://www.rise-and-fall-of-alien-civilizations-in-our-own-galaxy.com/index.html

I made these things available years ago to help not only myself but any other science fiction writers who might wish to have a consistent and plausible foundation on which to base their own stories.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I haven't attempted a science fiction novel, but I write short stories. Mostly I concentrate on what happens to the people and don't try to explain the tech.


----------



## Neil_Plakcy

I thought I was writing a romance novel with a paranormal element, but I've been told that because there's an explanation for what's going on (plausible or not) that makes it a science fiction touch rather than a paranormal one.

When seventeen-year-old Melissa Torani falls for cute but nerdy newcomer Daniel Florez, she has no idea that meeting him, and sharing a deep soul kiss, will change her life forever. No longer an ordinary girl, she's plunged into a world of gang-bangers, Cuban exiles, and FBI agents. And what's going on with her brain? How come she's suddenly so much smarter than she used to be?

Just one kiss from Daniel plunges Melissa into a science fiction world-- have Daniel's brain cells been leaking into her? How can that be possible? And yet she's reading faster than she ever has before, scoring higher on school tests, and even helping her parents understand what's wrong with her brother, the Big Mistake.

Melissa's wry, funny take on adolescence, falling love and getting out from under her parents will draw you in. Fans of Richelle Mead and Stephenie Meyer will fall in love with Melissa and Daniel as they depend on their brains and their deep emotional connection to survive-- and maybe even graduate from high school along the way.

I've read a lot of fantasy and some science fiction (love Neal Stephenson) and I'm interested to hear whether this distinction I've made is the right one.

http://www.tinuyurl.com/soulkiss


----------



## R. M. Reed

What's the explanation? It sounds most likely to be SF to me, if you have used DNA or reading minds or a virus or something like that. If it's a soul transfer or a ghost or reincarnation it's paranormal. These things definitely overlap.


----------



## Neil_Plakcy

The explanation is that the boy's mother received mysterious injections from a mad scientist doctor when she was pregnant in Cuba seventeen years before, and somehow those injections have made him smart-- and given him the ability to transfer that brain power to someone he has a strong emotional connection to.

Neil Plakcy
writing as Scarlett Jacobs
http://www.tinyurl.com/soulkiss


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Hi all,

Great to see all the sci-fi authors connecting here. I'm the author of a dark suspense sci-fi series that begins with Predators of Darkness: Aftermath ($2.99). My series deals with cloning, genetic super soldiers, and conspiracies. I've always loved writing and biology, so I suppose it was inevitable that I should combine the two. I look forward to learning more about all of you!

Best,

Leonard D. Hilley II


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

Neil, first off your URL sent me awry twice when I clicked it; definitely NOT to a book page of any kind. On the third try though, it worked.

Although a 'supernatural' explanation for something is usually possible for just about any circumstance (being so fluid), your story does sound like it could easily have a sci fi explanation instead. For instance, Larry Niven in some of his books wrote about special injections of RNA possibly being used to transfer memories from one person to another. Today, there's much talk about various stem cell procedures being used to repair or improve organs (including the brain). There's also various drugs with the potential to improve brain function.

Heck: they've even found that a form of natural genetic engineering goes on in us almost all the time, with various circumstances turning on or off some of our genes, or else fine tuning some. These circumstances include things like infections, exposure to toxins, diet, stress-- maybe even learning itself at times. All sorts of things could change our DNA-- and once our DNA is changed, various aspects of our mental and physical being can undergo relatively rapid change as well.

It probably wouldn't be too far out to say that merely being intimate with a certain person might tweak your DNA in some way...


----------



## MoonglowNovel

Hi, Charles -- from a fellow-Charles!  But I go by Charlie. Nice to meet you!

Your work sounds an interesting mix of history and sci-fi! How did you come up with the idea for "In Memory Alone"?

My personal approach to sci-fi is more atmospheric than "hard science" content or anything like that. I have a sizzle for Earthbound sci-fi that is the foundation for my debut self-published novel, "MOONGLOW." Basically, it's a sci-fi lesbian romance set in a future fashion world. Curious potpourri of genres, I know, but that's the vision I've dreamed for close to 8 years now.

My long description is:

"If anyone had told super model Rena Hilst she would find true love and happiness with someone twice her age, she would have laughed them out a window. Yet, there she was, at 22, living her dream as one of the fashion industry's top talents, in passionate love with her 43-year-old manager at Moonglow Model Management, Shell Dawes. From the outside, no cracks in the crystal of their relationship were apparent save for something on Rena's part:

Other women.

Rena never really hunted for people to cheat with but being far away from home on jobs with the most beautiful and interesting people on the planet occasionally led her to party too much and end up in another girl's bed. In fact, Rena repeatedly promised herself to stop straying on Shell. Then, at a fashion & celebrity elite gala, she meets Koko Dean and Lilly Morgan, 18-year-old best friends on the path to stardom in their own rights; Koko, an up-and-coming fashion model and Lilly, a musician with a knack for fashion design. Koko and Rena hit it off right away, which puts a damper on Lilly's plans of finally telling her best friend she loves her beyond the boundaries of friendship.

Rena finds herself wedged between an inclination to get to know Koko better or finally stay true to Shell. Feeling it's about time to change her ways, she opts for the latter but temptation won't let her off the hook that easily. Booze-fueled circumstances put her in line to stray yet again; this time, with her childhood best friend, Shannon Sadoveanu, a socialite who recently lost the love of her life by tragic means.

Shell had always put Rena's flings aside, chalking it up to necessary life experience for someone so young and free-spirited. She rationalized them as indiscretions of youth, fully believing that nothing -- especially a few meaningless affairs -- could rupture their love and bond. However, when she finds out what happened with Shannon, the crystal cracks. Something about it doesn't seem so meaningless. She feels the loss of Shannon's girlfriend may have opened the door to a hibernated love with Rena. Not sure how to deal, Shell wonders if she is to blame for tolerating Rena's occasional bouts of horseplay. For the first time in their four-year relationship, Shell questions the promise of "happily ever after." Together, they must finally confront the skeletons that have hung in their closet for far too long.

Set against the eclectic fictional cities of Moonglow, USA, and Utsukushisa, Japan, MOONGLOW will titillate your imagination, strum your heartstrings and prove that -- no matter what era we live in -- love is our strongest ally."

Sorry to bomb this thread with such a thing but I like to think the best way to get to know an artist is to know their art. Everyone can check out my novel's website at http://moonglownovel.wordpress.com/ and my purchase page from Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/62372 . Also! If anyone has time, please have a look at my book's Official Facebook and -- if you're so inclined -- toss me a Like?  https://www.facebook.com/MoonglowRomance .

-----

My FAVOURITE sci-fi author is Dr. Isaac Asimov. Nothing beats the grandfather of sci-fi for me!  I have read the Foundation Saga a million times! In cinema, Bladerunner: The Final Cut is my favourite sci-fi film of all time, (and one of my fav films ever!)

Personally, I'm a new novelist, a private chef, photographer and artist from San Antonio, Texas.

It's DELIGHTFUL to meet everyone here. I look forward to lots and lots of fun, insightful chitter-chatter with all of you!


----------



## Neil_Plakcy

Thanks, JR! I'll have to look up the Larry Niven. Always interested in what else can happen in a sequel!

Neil


----------



## jackblaine

Wow!  What a great bunch of books there are here!

Mine, HELPER12, is out next week and I would consider it scifi/adventure/romance.  It's a dystopia with a dash of love!


----------



## MoonglowNovel

Hi, Jack! What's it about in a nutshell? (Love me some sci-fi/romance, obviously! )


----------



## jackblaine

Here's the blurb, or at least what I have so far 

Helper12 works as a Baby Helper in Pre Ward, the place where babies spend their first four months of life before they’re tracked for vocations and sent to training.  She does her job well, and she stays out of trouble.  But one day, the Sloanes, Society members who enjoy all the privileges of their station—family unit clearance,  a private dwelling, access to good food and good schools—come to “adopt” one of the Pre Ward babies.  The Director makes a deal and the Sloanes walk out with a brand new child. 

They also walk out owning Helper12—the Director sells her to them, and there’s nothing she can do but go.  At the Sloanes, Helper12 enters a world where people should be able to enjoy life—with high position and riches come the opportunity for individual freedom, even the chance to love—but that’s not what she finds.  The Sloanes are keeping secrets.  So is their biological son, Thomas.

Helper12 has some secrets of her own; she’s drawing, which is a violation, since Baby Helpers aren’t tracked for Art.  And she’s growing to love the child she was bought to care for—at the same time that Ms. Sloane is becoming disenchanted with her impulse baby buy. 

When all your choices are made for you, how do you make some for yourself?  Helper12 is about to find out.


----------



## jackblaine

Also, just in case you are interested, the first two chapters are up on my blog (in my signature there is a link).


----------



## MoonglowNovel

cfmillhouse said:


> I'm toying around with the idea of putting together a network of independent science fiction writers. Much like the Science Fiction & Fantasy Writers of America, but unlike the SFWA who only allow mainstream published writers, our group would before self-published writers only. So what does everyone think of that Idea? Suggestions anyone -


Count me in!


----------



## MoonglowNovel

Nifty, Jack! I will be checking it out and will let you know what I think!  ~You may find some sample prose of my book (and the full deal) at Smashwords (link in my siggie) if you'd like to pick my creative brain, as well.  Cheers!


----------



## rdavidking

Thanks J.R.Mooneyham for the reply. When you have your guide available, please don't hesitate to share 

Nanomech http://bit.ly/jaLtrh is picking up a bit in sales. So far, I've received two five star reviews http://bit.ly/lQQXMB and I just want to keep the momentum going.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I've got two five-star reviews on His Name In Lights, which is hard SF, and has been published in a pro magazine http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MME1RA


----------



## Colin Taber

Great to hear about the reviews, Patty! We all love to get some excellent reviews!


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone! Good to see a budding sf community here on the Kindle Boards. I just recently epublished my first YA science fiction novel, _Genesis Earth_. It's a coming of age story with spaceships, wormholes, first contact, and a touch of romance.

I'm also putting together a blog tour, if any of you are interested. I posted the details on this thread here, but it got buried pretty quickly. Anyway, if you would like to feature me as a guest blogger on your own blog, just send me a PM and I'll set it up. Besides the publicity, I think it will be a good chance for us to cross pollinate our blogging readership and build up our blogs.

So yeah, let me know if you're interested. Thanks, and I'll see you all around!


----------



## cfmillhouse

I'm glad to see the thread I started has taken a life of its own.  There is a lot of good information here and I hope everyone is taking advantage of it and meeting fellow science fiction writers.


----------



## navythriller

cfmillhouse said:


> I'm toying around with the idea of putting together a network of independent science fiction writers. Much like the Science Fiction & Fantasy Writers of America, but unlike the SFWA who only allow mainstream published writers, our group would before self-published writers only. So what does everyone think of that Idea? Suggestions anyone -


I think it's a great idea. Count me in.


----------



## mikelewis

Hi

I am another SF/Fantasy author and have sold a number of short stories over the last few years to Sf/Fantasy magazines and anthologies.

I have completed a couple of YA novels but not been able to sell them, so will be releasing the first of these "Changers' Summer" this week followed by a collection of published short stories in a couple of weeks time.

I'm still working on a new novel and expect to try the traditional publishing route first with it (and new short stories) unless my Kindle experiment proves particularly lucrative 

I still have the aim of selling the Asimov's Magazine which is a market I haven't been able to crack...

thanks

Mike


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Welcome to the boards, Charles. I'm also very new, just been here a week. I write in three genres, fantasy, military sci-fi, and paranormal. Those are the books i like most to read as well. Not a coincidence that  Thanks for posting the link to your website. Here's mine in return http://www.impulsebooks.co.uk

Mark E. Cooper


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

mikelewis said:


> Hi
> I still have the aim of selling the Asimov's Magazine which is a market I haven't been able to crack...


Hi, Mike. Good luck with your publishing plans for the next few weeks.

You've reminded me that I've a story I want to send to Asimovs'. It's just come back from Analog's new electronic submission system with an electronic rejection note. Now it's back to the old way of hunting in my draw for those American stamps for the physical rejection note (or acceptance ) from Asimovs'.

I tend to enjoy stories in mags like JupiterSF and Andomeda (where I believe you've been published?) rather than Asimovs', and of course Kindle e-books, but the cachet and the money means I'll have another pop at the US pro markets.

Tim


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

markecooper said:


> Welcome to the boards, Charles. I'm also very new, just been here a week. I write in three genres, fantasy, military sci-fi, and paranormal. Those are the books i like most to read as well. Not a coincidence that  Thanks for posting the link to your website. Here's mine in return http://www.impulsebooks.co.uk
> 
> Mark E. Cooper


Welcome, Mark. The cover art for your books looks fantastic. Did you do the artwork yourself?
Tim


----------



## Ruby Andrews

Charles, thanks for starting this thread. 

I'm a Kindle newbie - published my first novel two weeks ago, which is a near-future cyberpunk-meets-economic-Armageddon thriller set in London and Spain. My main areas of interest are high-tech and virtual worlds.

Just off now to have a look at your website.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Tim C. Taylor said:


> Welcome, Mark. The cover art for your books looks fantastic. Did you do the artwork yourself?
> Tim


Thanks for the kind words, Tim. The covers were for my paperbacks and all I did was crop them to suit the cover specs needed for kindle. I could never produce a cover pic from scratch.

Mark Brooks is the artist for God Decrees, Power that Binds, Warrior Within. Cathi Stevenson was the designer who took the art and made the covers ready for print by adding the logo and text etc. Anne Stokes did Dragon Dawn complete. Samantha Wall did the cover design for Wolf's Revenge and What Price Honour using Mark brooks' art.

Mark E. Cooper


----------



## mikelewis

Tim C. Taylor said:


> Hi, Mike. Good luck with your publishing plans for the next few weeks.
> 
> You've reminded me that I've a story I want to send to Asimovs'. It's just come back from Analog's new electronic submission system with an electronic rejection note. Now it's back to the old way of hunting in my draw for those American stamps for the physical rejection note (or acceptance ) from Asimovs'.
> 
> I tend to enjoy stories in mags like JupiterSF and Andomeda (where I believe you've been published?) rather than Asimovs', and of course Kindle e-books, but the cachet and the money means I'll have another pop at the US pro markets.
> 
> Tim


Hi Tim

Asimov's also has an electronic submission system, I've used once and got a nice note back from Sheila.

And yes, I had a story in Andromeda a while back and in their Best of SF collection.

I've been very bad over the last couple of years at finishing things and sending them out. I'm hoping that putting some things out on the Kindle will encourage me to get back into regular writing and finally send out the 7 stories that are nearly ready and have never been sent anywhere!

Mike


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

mikelewis said:


> Asimov's also has an electronic submission system, I've used once and got a nice note back from Sheila.


Thanks for the tip, Mike. They must have plumbed that in recently. I've sent my story off. It's setup is a bit like The Truman Show but set on a planet of hermaphrodite aliens! I had to invent a new set of personal pronouns. Fingers crossed...

Tim


----------



## jackblaine

Just want to say that HELPER12 is live now! 

http://www.amazon.com/HELPER12-ebook/dp/B0053YHV00/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307109835&sr=1-1-spell


----------



## mikelewis

And Changers' Summer is now up and live.

I've also uploaded two short stories to Amazon this evening as an experiment to see if .99c shorts really do sell.

The Smell of Magic appeared in Realms of Fantasy and is a Fantasy Romance

Cooper's Creek appeared in a Mammoth books anthology and also a Swedish English Language textbook. It is an SF tale in the style of Ray Bradbury.

Mike


----------



## Colin Taber

Congrats, Jack on Helper 12!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Hey, Mike, I'm with the Andromeda Spaceways cooperative!

Both Asimov's and Analog accept e-submissions, and the only magazines that don't are: F & SF (which requires SASE), Interzone (which doesn't require a SASE and will reply via email) and Realms of Fantasy (ditto, for non-US submissions), although I believe the latter domino will fall soon (or maybe already has, but I rarely submit to RoF).

If I need US stamps (much less now since Analog has started e-submissions), I usually ask people on Facebook who'd like to send me a booklet in return for some silly Australian souvenir.


----------



## cfmillhouse

The second book in my Talon Epic series is now on amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-World-Talons-Epic-ebook/dp/B0053UOG84/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2
Hope everyone will check it out.


----------



## cfmillhouse

For those who have been asking about the website for independent science fiction writers - I am working on it now.  I hope within a couple of weeks I can let you all know about it.  Keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## cfmillhouse

OK gang here it is: the Independent Science Fiction Writers website (http://isfw.blogspot.com/) A place where self-published writers of science fiction - fantasy and horror can meet, pass ideas, promote their work and help each other out. It's a place to pitch ideas, meet new friends and hopefully grow a community that will show the publishing world we are serious and here to stay. All it needs is YOU and lots of content. I hope you'll have a look. Oh and the forst person to join will be featured for a month on the main page. 
Also if anyone has any ideas, or input feel free to pass them a long.


----------



## jackblaine

I joined!~  Charles, it looks great!  Hoping to find many friends and colleagues here!


----------



## Matt Maxwell

Hey there, Charles. Think I just sent off an app to your site as well (having seen it linked on the Amazon boards.) And thanks for setting up this discussion.

I'm, ah, Matt Maxwell, just like it says up top there. Been writing for awhile. Put it aside for awhile, pursuing a glamorous career in the exciting world of 3-D animation (better and worse than you'd expect). Spent a couple years getting my kids out of diapers and into school, and I'm back to writing. My day job is actually writing as well, but I'm contractually bound to say no more than that, sadly. I write my own stuff when there's time and energy. Now that I'm actually publishing on the Kindle, there's a lot more impetus to do so.

I won't link everything. Here's my authorpage on Amazon: http://tinyurl.com/mattmaxwellauthor

If I was really smart, I'd have links to my covers in my .sig file. I am, evidently, not really very smart at all.

Looking forward to spending some time here, though the kids just got out for the summer, so it's going to be...weird for a bit.


----------



## RobertLCollins

Hey, my name is Robert Collins. I don't get over here as much as I should. I'll try to do better. 

Anyway, I've been writing SF/F for a couple decades now. I've sold over 80 short stories and a few novels. Right now I have two novels out, two short story collections, and I've put two of my previously-published short stories for sale as ebooks. I'm planning on having a new edition of my second novel out soon. Here's my Amazon author page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B002SZCUI0


----------



## Nancy Fulda

Hi everybody,

ISFW sounds like a fabulous idea.  Does anyone mind if I pass the link to my online writers' group?  A lot of us got started in traditional publishing, but are looking to get our feet wet in the indie revolution.


----------



## Matt Maxwell

Charlie doesn't mess around: http://isfw.blogspot.com/2011/06/featured-member-writer.html

I really need to find another picture....

Thanks, Charlie!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Matt Maxwell said:


> Charlie doesn't mess around: http://isfw.blogspot.com/2011/06/featured-member-writer.html


I agree with you there. Very professional look. Well done.

Mark E. Cooper


----------



## Colin Taber

I'll head on over and check it out.

Sounds great!


----------



## J.A. Marlow

[Post content removed to protect my content and data because I do not agree to or accept VerticalScope's new Terms of Service. I hereby reject said terms and retain all copyrights to my information and content.

I disavow any association with the new ads that now exist that may be tasteless, racist, demeaning to women, sexist, or exploitative in any way.]


----------



## cfmillhouse

Hey gang.
For everyone who has sent me an email to [email protected] I have posted your profile.
email me up coming projects - video promos - interviews and I'll post them. Also join the site as a follower and take advantage of the forums that I added to the site.

If you haven't join you may do so my going here http://isfw.blogspot.com/p/how-to-become-member.html
If you write science fiction and you are an independent writer stop by the site.

I'll try my best to keep up.


----------



## cfmillhouse

Just remember everyone, the isfw website is open to anyone who has published an indie book or short story. This even means that if you have published with a traditional publishing house you can still join the site as long as you have self-published something.


----------



## Patty Jansen

done. Thanks for this, Charles


----------



## Tara Maya

Cool. I'll sign up as soon as I get a chance. is it sf only or all spec fic? (I do write sf, but my series The Unfinished Song is epic fantasy. My only published sf so far is in my anthology Conmergence.)


----------



## JCF

Sticking my head in the door to say hello.

I published several SF novels in the 80's/90's with the likes of Del Rey and Bantam Spectra.  They're all out of print now (except for a couple of titles in Russia that have somehow reached cult status), so I'm now doing the indie thing and am releasing them myself.  It's nice to be in the company of others doing the same thing.

For others with a back catalog that's being put up, are you finding yourself grateful that science fiction can have a kind of timeless quality to it?  When A Death of Honor was first released, it took place in what could be described as a 'harrowing near future'.  With some decades under it's belt, bringing the collapse of the Soviet Union, I was afraid the book would no longer be relevant.  But people still like to read it in spite of the fact that the Soviets are peripheral bad guys... so now I describe it as a 'harrowing alternate future'.

Is this a great racket or what?


----------



## cfmillhouse

JCF said:


> Sticking my head in the door to say hello.
> 
> I published several SF novels in the 80's/90's with the likes of Del Rey and Bantam Spectra. They're all out of print now (except for a couple of titles in Russia that have somehow reached cult status), so I'm now doing the indie thing and am releasing them myself. It's nice to be in the company of others doing the same thing.


Hey JCF, glad to see a fellow Ohioian here on the boards. Glad to see you independently publishing your books.


----------



## LunaraSeries

I am a science fiction writer as well.  Getting my mojo going has been tough, but I think eBooks will break the wall that the publishers have put in place with print books. Just have to hope my Lunara series is good enough and I think it is.  A good product is half the battle.

Good luck to every new(and old) writer out there.


----------



## John Y. Jones

Are fantasy writers welcome?  I have one urban fantasy published and am working on the second.  I also have several other irons in the fire.

Thank you for starting this thread!


----------



## cfmillhouse

The second book in Talon's Epic Crossroads of the World http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-World-Talons-Epic-ebook/dp/B0053UOG84/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2 is now on Kindle.

Hidden in seclusion on the planet Vor'oshaven Jeremiah stumbles across the hidden library of an ancient shipbuilder, Polar. There he discovers the plans to a warship that is the key to his fight against the Citadel. Aided by his newfound friends, the construction of the ship begins. But Jeremiah needs a crew. Traveling to Starworld, he and Leax begin a mission to free a band of rebels from execution, and along the way forge alliances with those who are desperate enough to follow Jeremiah in his battles against the forces of the Citadel. "Crossroads of the World" begins the second chapter in Talon's Epic.

I hope you'll have a look.


----------



## scottsigler

Hi there. I'm an author in the strange space where scifi, horror and modern-day thrillers meet. They have beers together. One thing leads to another, and something inappropriate happens. At any rate, happy to meet you all.


----------



## RickyL

Hi, My name is Richard Laughter, I started publishing on kindle about this time last year, I mostly prefer to write short stories but I'm working right now on a novel about a character from one of the stories in After I Die, found here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YWQIII
I've always loved writing and it's great to be published, even if I am still kind of a small fry.
I always felt inspired by Asimov so I had to do an obligatory robot story but I found I rather liked the robot story.
The theme of the stories range all over the place but they happen at the same time more or less.
Incidentally I can't seem to edit my profile and give myself a picture or a signature what's up with that?


----------



## Patty Jansen

Ricky, you have to change your signature in the profile section. You use the linkmaker to copy images in there.


----------



## Colin Taber

I think it can takl about 24 hours before you can use all facets of your profile. Just try again Ricky!


----------



## R. M. Reed

scottsigler said:


> Hi there. I'm an author in the strange space where scifi, horror and modern-day thrillers meet. They have beers together. One thing leads to another, and something inappropriate happens. At any rate, happy to meet you all.


Scott, you benefited from an Amazon gift card that a friend gave me. I first heard of _Infected_ when it was a sponsor of the Pseudopod podcast. The price of the Kindle edition was a bit much for me but the gift card arrived and now _Infected_ is on my K3.


----------



## LindaNelson

I just published my first epic fantasy on kindle.



Lord Ky'debaul devises a plan to restore his lost magic powers by killing a silver dragon, which is the time dragon.


----------



## cfmillhouse

LindaNelson said:


> I just published my first epic fantasy on kindle.


Congrats.
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pages/Charles-F-Millhouse/145419305535997


----------



## Tara Maya

cfmillhouse said:


> OK gang here it is: the Independent Science Fiction Writers website (http://isfw.blogspot.com/) A place where self-published writers of science fiction - fantasy and horror can meet, pass ideas, promote their work and help each other out. It's a place to pitch ideas, meet new friends and hopefully grow a community that will show the publishing world we are serious and here to stay. All it needs is YOU and lots of content. I hope you'll have a look. Oh and the forst person to join will be featured for a month on the main page.
> Also if anyone has any ideas, or input feel free to pass them a long.


Very cool. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## cfmillhouse

Tara Maya said:


> Very cool. Thanks for doing this!


You are very welcome!


----------



## cfmillhouse

I've updated the website with the new members I have received. If you are an independent sci fi/fantasy/horror writer feel free to join the Independent Science Fiction Writers Website. http://isfw.blogspot.com/p/members.html
and don't forget to follow the page.


----------



## cfmillhouse

Hey sci fi writers. List you 99cdent kindle books here:
Mine are:
Storm Crossing http://www.amazon.com/Storm-Crossing-ebook/dp/B005A8CX7K/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1310780296&sr=1-1

In Memory Alone (book 1 of Talon's Epic) http://www.amazon.com/Memory-Alone-Talons-Epic-ebook/dp/B00513NHH4/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Crossroads of the World (book 2 of Talon's Epic) http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-World-Talons-Epic-ebook/dp/B0053UOG84/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1310780187&sr=8-2

Now list yours.


----------



## Bob Mayer

Atlantis
http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1310780493&sr=1-1


----------



## gregoryblackman

Jonathan Rush and the Star Academy: http://www.amazon.com/Jonathan-Rush-Star-Academy-ebook/dp/B005BJ3J6M/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

It's a childrens book. Light sci-fi reading to get the young ones into books.


----------



## Christopher Hunter

Check out books one and two of this epic Sci-fi trilogy. Both book are averaging 5 stars so far. And book three is now available for the low price of $2.99

Book I:
The Days and Months We Were First Born- The Unraveling

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ULYLIM

Book II:
The Days and Months We Were First Born- Family By Fate

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004WWQ4T8


----------



## Casper Parks

Perceptional Threshold.

Summer price, 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Perceptional-Threshold-ebook/dp/B004UMF6VW/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_ke?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1310787079&sr=1-1


----------



## cecilia_writer

I have 'The Mountain and the Flood' (published under my real name, Sheila Perry - see signature) for 99 cents.
Set in an independent Scotland of the not too distant future, this is the story of one family's struggle to survive in a hostile political environment at a time of sudden climate change.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

_***new 'sci-fi' thread merged with existing thread for this genre***_


----------



## R. M. Reed

I think someone mentioned being in Writers of the Future books. I submitted to that contest for the first time earlier this year and recently learned I got an honorable mention. Not as fancy as people who are actually in the book, but it's something.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I seem to have killed this thread with the announcement of my paltry bit of recognition, so I will make it worse by posting this image of the certificate that they sent:


----------



## cfmillhouse

R. M. Reed said:


> I seem to have killed this thread with the announcement of my paltry bit of recognition, so I will make it worse by posting this image of the certificate that they sent:


Not at all, congrats on the certificate!!


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

A big *High Five* to all the sci-fi/fantasy etc writers on this thread, and to Charles for starting it!

Congrats to Robin Reed for the honourable mention! That certificate is really nice.

I was just cruising through the thread. I posted way back when... about my fantasy that was about to go live. Well, it finally went live! Now I have two ebooks posted on Amazon.

Here they are: 
1. _THE ORACLE_, the first book in _NINE LIVES_, my new YA Futuristic Fantasy series, is now live. Just click on http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FGAQ12.

_THE NINE LIVES SERIES_:

The _NINE LIVES SERIES_, of which _THE ORACLE _ is the first book, is the story of an average teen girl who takes a cosmic leap from 21st century Earth to a backwards 26th century prison planet, where it is common knowledge that Earth no longer exists. Can Marina, who needs to figure out not only who she is but who she isn't, prevent Earth from sliding into a barren, cold non-existence? She going to give it all she's got, but to do that she needs some help. She turns to Brahmin, who, in her words, is "awfully built jail-bait", and her friends and family, to stage the greatest battle the universe has ever known!

Combine the romantic suspense element of Twilight and the other-wordly elements of Avatar within the framework of the global warming debate, and you have a summer read that makes everyday seem like a beach day.

Here's the blurb for THE ORACLE:

Everyone has bad hair days, and Marina is no exception. What she doesn't understand is why her bad hair days are always the worst ever! An accidental journey to a world far in the future because of her grandpa's psycho cat pretty much makes her day not only the worst ever, but wins the title of most bizarre day ever.

In the chaos that ensues as she tries to find her way home, Marina embarks on a quest to find and rescue the mother that she never knew. In order to do so, she needs to learn a valuable life lesson. Not only must she accept who she is, she must come to terms with who she isn't.

This story targets young adult readers, and deals with the personal responsibility we all have for the "Green" movement and taking care of our planet, while tackling the often-sticky issue of the need for young people today to take school seriously and pursue education as a way to make a difference in the fate of this world.

2. BLACK & WHITE is a fast-paced exciting romantic suspense/legal thriller (think rendezvous between the Canuck version of John Grisham and Gemma Halliday).

Blurb: 
Jillian Kendall, Centurotech's corporate attorney, hopes that the strange events which have been turning her formerly peaceful life upside-down since she arrived in Calgary, Alberta, are a product of her over-active imagination. But as she implements the merger between Centurotech and Hunter Electronics, she is drawn into the web of deceit that has been spun around her. There is only one way out, and it involves asking Code Hunter, founder of Hunter Electronics and childhood friend, for help. The problem is that Jillian is not certain that he can be trusted. And he is just as wary of her!
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35883 
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG

Thanks, 
Nicki Lynn


----------



## rusty87d

Hey everyone, it's been fun rummaging through the previous posts that have been left over the past few months. I suppose I'm a newbie, having just published a SF novelette set in the Southeastern U.S in the 1890's. I've gone through as many profiles and book pages as I could before my eyes got too blurry. It's hard for me to separate Rusty the reader from Rusty the promoting self promoter/writer, I love sci fi, and hard sci fi in particular. I have downloaded a ton of samples to read, thanks for this thread.


----------



## toranoko

I guess there's no much Sci-Fi for kids, so I've written some short stories: Star Children


----------



## Wayne Smallman

Hi guys!

Looks like we've got a good spread of sub-genre writers here, which is always helpful. And I'm looking forward to learning from the more learned than myself.

Having written a novel way back in the 90s (intended to be part of a tetralogy), I've finally decided to take my writing seriously and work my literary muscle for pleasure and (possibly) profit.

I've been writing about science and technology for several years on a relatively popular weblog, so I have more than a passing understanding of how the world works and what amazing things we can look forward to.

As a consequence, this understanding places untold pressures on my "What if?" speculations and excursions into the near future, where I must "ground" my ideas by making them as practically feasible as possible. However, the greatest challenge isn't the technology per se, but the point where society and technology converge and give rise to something truly unexpected — and that's what excites me most.

Earth Day is due out in the next month, which will be a working experiment, to see how the whole self publishing shenanigans works. Beyond that? I have a whole heap of projects vying for attention .. bless 'em!


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

*High Fives* to all SF authors and readers!

As we all are painfully aware, self promo is a big part of being an indie anythingwriter. There are a number of different things to do, such as:

1. Be active on kindleboards (hee hee!!).
2. List your ebook(s) different places.
3. Do the "feature" or "Spotlight" thing, like goodreads.
4. Do the author interview thing 
5. Get reviews, both pro and reader

Terry at Books and Novels to Read. com (the link is http://www.booksandnovelstoread.com) lists books by category. She just listed my 2 ebooks.

I hope Terry doesn't mind if I quote what she said in her email to me, just because she says it sooo well:

"New and aspiring authors are largely ignored by publishers because the industry wants a sure thing, an established author or some sort of celebrity. So, many authors go down the self-published route and then their problem is getting the book seen by the reading public. This website is to give FREE ADVERTISING to the many thousands of emerging authors. There are so many of good books out there that you wouldn't normally get the chance to read if it were not for the internet. Give it a try you will be pleasantly surprised. "

So this is me giving Terry a great big *HIGH FIVE* and a sincere "THANK YOU SO MUCH"!!

I also did an author interview at Free Book Reviews. The questions almost fried my brain, but they are really different!

So this is me giving Anthony at www.freebookreviews.com a great big *HIGH FIVE* and a sincere "THANK YOU SO MUCH"!!

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## Simon Haynes

Simon's the name, sci-fi's* the game. 

I'm busy posting my four novels to Kindle as we speak, after years of only being available in print. It's great having my novels available worldwide, but it's caught me by surprise.


* Okay, so calling it sci-fi is guaranteed to get me kicked out of cons all over the planet, but it was done for artistic reasons.

PS Congrats on the WOTF certificate - very handsome.


----------



## AzureHorizon

what's up, guys? _The Dream Metropolis_ is my first sci-fi piece. One of a series that I am writing as we speak.


----------



## Linda Andrews

I've really enjoyed reading everyone's posts and picking up on some good information. I've got two scifi books and one short story pubbed and I'm thinking of self publishing the others I have already written.

So question for the group, do you like to read books featuring the same characters over and over in a series, the same world but different characters in a series, or new characters/new world for each book?


----------



## Jason Halstead

Hi Charles - great idea!

Where in Ohio are you at? I'm near Youngstown myself. I've also got a wife and two kids... I'm not really just one of your pen names, am I?

Eight books published thus far, all on the Kindle. One more coming very soon and more to follow. Sci-fi primarily, but I've got fantasy too.


----------



## Guest

Hi. I write a little sci-fi, a couple short stories. Nothing published though. Someday maybe. =-)


----------



## Tony Richards

Both my science fiction titles are below. The covers make it pretty obvious which (although one that looks like it might be sf is actually supernatural mystery).


----------



## cfmillhouse

Jason Halstead said:


> Hi Charles - great idea!
> 
> Where in Ohio are you at? I'm near Youngstown myself. I've also got a wife and two kids... I'm not really just one of your pen names, am I?
> 
> Eight books published thus far, all on the Kindle. One more coming very soon and more to follow. Sci-fi primarily, but I've got fantasy too.


I'm near Athens, on the other side of the state. Congrats on the books, I have a new book, the first in a Supernatural series (new for me) coming out sometime in October.
Check me out on facebook: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Charles-F-Millhouse/145419305535997 perhaps we can exchange writing ideas or something.


----------



## Simon Haynes

Linda Andrews said:


> So question for the group, do you like to read books featuring the same characters over and over in a series, the same world but different characters in a series, or new characters/new world for each book?


I like all of them. New characters/new world can be refreshing, unless it's part of an ongoing series and you lose all the characters you'd come to like.

Same world different characters - that makes me think of Asimov's original Foundation trilogy. Each book was jarring at the beginning (or whenever the era shifted a few hundred years), but you got used to it.

Same world/same characters ... more like an ongoing TV show. I'm guessing a lot of people who like this setup would read media tie-ins like Star Wars and so on? The only way you can get enough titles out is by setting up a franchise and hiring a bunch of different pros.


----------



## 41419

Simon Haynes said:


> Simon's the name, sci-fi's* the game.
> 
> I'm busy posting my four novels to Kindle as we speak, after years of only being available in print. It's great having my novels available worldwide, but it's caught me by surprise.
> 
> * Okay, so calling it sci-fi is guaranteed to get me kicked out of cons all over the planet, but it was done for artistic reasons.


I call it sci-fi too. Some people point at me and laugh.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

I got tuned in as well, but the rhyme is so cute and catchy! It sticks with you.


----------



## AzureHorizon

Linda Andrews said:


> I've really enjoyed reading everyone's posts and picking up on some good information. I've got two scifi books and one short story pubbed and I'm thinking of self publishing the others I have already written.
> 
> So question for the group, do you like to read books featuring the same characters over and over in a series, the same world but different characters in a series, or new characters/new world for each book?


New worlds, same characters. So long as it's part of a series. New series, different characters, obviously. My series, for example, will have one or two recurring characters that have lasting importance. But mostly new casts.


----------



## cfmillhouse

Linda Andrews said:


> I've really enjoyed reading everyone's posts and picking up on some good information. I've got two scifi books and one short story pubbed and I'm thinking of self publishing the others I have already written.
> 
> So question for the group, do you like to read books featuring the same characters over and over in a series, the same world but different characters in a series, or new characters/new world for each book?


I like series with the same character and story line, the ideas of different characters and story ideas are an anthology much like the Twilight Zone. But there might be a market for such a series of book.

www.charlesmillhouse.com


----------



## Guest

Hey, I'm putting together a blog tour for my latest release, _Bringing Stella Home_, and I was looking for places I could come on as a guest blogger. If you've got a sci fi blog and you'd like to have me on, let me know! I can either do interviews, or discuss a topic of your choice, so long as I can tie it back to my novel and do a giveaway. Thanks so much!


----------



## Verbena

Hello,Charles,I am planning on my first science fiction now. Though I am a fan of this genre for years, this is my first try for writing. Congratulations to you of having so many published!


----------



## Tara Maya

Joe Vasicek said:


> Hey, I'm putting together a blog tour for my latest release, _Bringing Stella Home_, and I was looking for places I could come on as a guest blogger. If you've got a sci fi blog and you'd like to have me on, let me know! I can either do interviews, or discuss a topic of your choice, so long as I can tie it back to my novel and do a giveaway. Thanks so much!


I welcome guest posts on my blog. http://taramayastales.blogspot.com/


----------



## Simon Haynes

dgaughran said:


> I call it sci-fi too. Some people point at me and laugh.


'sci-fi' is ideal for Twitter though. Mention SF and everyone thinks I'm writing about San Francisco.


----------



## Michael J Findley

Thanks for starting this thread, Charles! I have a Science Fiction compilation which has been called by another author a very different concept, one he was jealous of and wished he'd thought of first. My stories look at the future of persecution. Christian Sci Fi is rare in itself, but this is the chronicle of believers driven off the Earth to the Lunar Mining colony, which in the later short stories and novellas included here grows to occupy most of the Solar System. The Space Empire Saga shows how external enemies and internal corruption and rebellion can destroy any civilization, but God can preserve a future hope. There's no warp drive, no time travel. Man is a flawed sinner, not busy perfecting himself and society to godhood. He still needs a Savior.


----------



## Steverino

Hey there, Charles -- thanks for asking.

_Outrageous Fortunes_ is about a guy who develops sidewise-in-time travel technology, so he can visit parallel timelines. He runs into himself, naturally.


----------



## 41352

Joe Vasicek said:


> Hey, I'm putting together a blog tour for my latest release, _Bringing Stella Home_, and I was looking for places I could come on as a guest blogger. If you've got a sci fi blog and you'd like to have me on, let me know! I can either do interviews, or discuss a topic of your choice, so long as I can tie it back to my novel and do a giveaway. Thanks so much!


Hi. I write YA sci-fi (my novel Rex Rising, Book 1 of the series, is sci-fi). 

I'd love to host you. PM me, if you're still looking for host bloggers.


----------



## cfmillhouse

Hey guys.
Just thought I'd let you all know my newest book is on kindle. Its a vampire fantasy set in the old west called New Kingdom: Creatures of Habit.

The last place Caleb Johnson thought he would end up would be New Kingdom, Nebraska. Released from the Yuma Territorial Prison in the late 1800's, Caleb finds himself lost in memories of a life he can no longer have and unprepared for the life about to be thrust onto him. When Caleb rescues Morning Dove, an Indian Maiden, who has fell victim to a group of vampires on a blood hunt, he finds himself in a town dominated by Black Riders, witches, ghosts and a werewolf. Faced with creatures from out of nightmares, Caleb allies himself with the supernatural in his attempt to free New Kingdom from the evil that has embedded itself in the small frontier town. 
http://www.amazon.com/New-Kingdom-Creatures-Habit-ebook/dp/B006CK82P2/ref=as_li_tf_ssw?&linkCode=wss&tag=widgetsamazon-20


----------



## Jack Dash

Hi folks. Having had a long career variously as a costermonger, fish salter, programmer, entrepreneur, inventor and, finally, a teacher, I have retired to take up writing. So, I’m a new author who has just published his first book and I have to say, it’s a great feeling. It’s hard core space opera with prescient aliens trying to destroy the earth - for our own good. Anyway, it’s nice to be here.


----------



## acellis

I have 3 sf, a mystery, and a collection containing stories in both genre.


----------



## cfmillhouse

I'm glad everyone is putting this thread to good use.  I have a new book on Kindle.  The first in a new vampire series - New Kingdom: Creatures of Habit for $.99

The last place Caleb Johnson thought he would end up would be New Kingdom, Nebraska. Released from the Yuma Territorial Prison in the late 1800’s, Caleb finds himself lost in memories of a life he can no longer have and unprepared for the life about to be thrust onto him. When Caleb rescues Morning Dove, an Indian Maiden, who has fell victim to a group of vampires on a blood hunt, he finds himself in a town dominated by Black Riders, witches, ghosts and a werewolf. Faced with creatures from out of nightmares, Caleb allies himself with the supernatural in his attempt to free New Kingdom from the evil that has embedded itself in the small frontier town.
Aprox: 93,800 wds


----------



## David Couzins

Just joined and glad to be here...
--David Couzins, Author or "Domers" (http://www.amazon.com/Domers-ebook/dp/B006KM0JOY/)


----------



## Camilla Stein

Hi guys,
I am a science fiction writer. I have a few books in works, and my first anthology - _Space Scrapers _ - is now on Amazon Kindle.

*Space Scrapers*

_Space Scrapers _ has been on sale this weekend for $.99, the deal is still on, last hours, last minutes


----------



## Camilla Stein

I thought my fellow writers might enjoy reading my ramblings about Space Scrapers, science fiction and publishing on Kindle

*My interview to Kindle Author*


----------



## cfmillhouse

Camilla Stein said:


> Hi guys,
> I am a science fiction writer. I have a few books in works, and my first anthology - _Space Scrapers _ - is now on Amazon Kindle.
> 
> *Space Scrapers*
> 
> _Space Scrapers _ has been on sale this weekend for $.99, the deal is still on, last hours, last minutes


It's always nice to meet a fellow science fiction writer.


----------



## JLBarnett

Greetings Charles (and everyone else),

I have the first book of my series, Storm's Wake (linked in signature), that released last December and is now on Amazon.com for Kindle.  I'm currently in the process of getting book two wrapped up and finishing off my trilogy.  I have a few other side projects outlined, but nothing in stone.  I am excited to meet a large group of writers who have different perspectives yet fall under the same genre.  I look forward to speaking with some of you and seeing your works.

As always, be well


----------



## psychotick

Hi Guys,

I'm Greg and I write both sci fi and fantasy - which funnily enough is also what I read. At present I have two sci fi novels out on the kindle thingie, Dragon (No it's a spaceship not a fire breathing headmaster!) and And All The Stars A Grave. Currently I'm working on about twenty more books (I live for multitasking even if it doesn't really work that well), again a mix of sci fi and fantasy.

Nice to meet you all.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## cfmillhouse

Hello again everyone. I've been away for a bit working on the next book in my Talon's Epic series. Below is the trailer.





visit my website for more details. www.charlesmillhouse.com


----------



## Simon Haynes

Hi All - been away writing (and publishing). The second novel in my Junior SF series will be out next month, and I've just replaced all the covers on my adult SF series. The new ones shout 'SF Humour' a bit louder than the old ones did.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Goodie! Another SF thread

*rubs hands*


----------



## Guest

Do you guys know of any good science fiction book blogs?  Like, ones that focus on space opera, military SF, space adventures, and other good stuff?  Most of the ones I've found that claim to read SF seem more focused on PNR / Urban Fantasy / Dystopian ala Hunger Games, and probably don't hold much interest for the kind of people who would go for my books.


----------



## Spinner

Hi, all.  I'm an SF writer who's been around awhile, but not around here much.  I'm a real happy reader-author.  The hobbles of LCD mass-market production are falling off my loved genre and imaginations are soaring.  Took a d- while!  I think it was '91 or 2 when I read the editorial in Analog... It began in '82.  Corporate entertainment marketing strategy entered the world of books.  Publishers were bleeding red ink.  7th grade reading level, a chapter break every 2500 words, no books not nice to big business, of course, the genre was gutted.  The entire field of social reflection and the warning function of our profession was cut off.  Handcrafted cups sold at Walmart are individual, but they don't hold any great surprises, do they?  No disparagement to the authors who still gave us good work and imaginative stories.  But they couldn't give us that work.  So, I got frustrated and knew exactly when the corporations would move to ebooks and... Yep.  That's the kind of science fiction that just stopped being published by the big publishers '85-86.  EPA sawmill cleanup extensions and Forest Service clear-cut permits were both on the last renewal.  I write superheroes for smart women and those incredible fantasy men change societies, sometimes on the brink of destruction.  In Analog?  Find where the term "dumbing down" comes from.


----------



## jdrew

Hi all, if anyone is still following this thread.  I also write science fiction and fantasy.  But looks like the last post here is old.  Are you guys still out there?


----------



## J.A. Marlow

[Post content removed to protect my content and data because I do not agree to or accept VerticalScope's new Terms of Service. I hereby reject said terms and retain all copyrights to my information and content.

I disavow any association with the new ads that now exist that may be tasteless, racist, demeaning to women, sexist, or exploitative in any way.]


----------



## Opoponax Dreams

Hi Charles. Nice to meet you. I'm into rock hard sci fi (I actually am a scientist somewhere deep down and have the hours of lab time to prove it) and write my own version of Christian-based fantasy. I'm mostly into experimental fiction forms rather than genre fiction and use the boards to see how other people make a commercial go at this writing thing. All the best with your kindle adventure. I look forward to reading about your successes.


----------



## Neil Ostroff

Hi,

I'm Neil Ostroff and besides writing thrillers I also write wild, paranormal and sci-fi for teens.


----------



## J. W. Rolfe

Looking for a full-length sci-fi book at a bargain price?

Here's mine that I released a little over a month ago for $0.99.

For One's Own Cause by J. W. Rolfe

For One's Own Cause



Check it out! And be sure to post about new titles. I'm always looking for a good read.

_merged with existing Science Fiction Genre thread. -- Ann _


----------



## BRBogle

Hi everyone.

I'm here to let you know about my Kindle book called _Frank Herbert: The Works_.

As the author of the world-famous _Dune_ series, as well as of numerous other science fiction novels, Frank Herbert (1920-1986) has long been regarded as one of the most acclaimed masters of the genre.

This is a comprehensive critical biography of the literary achievements - and sometimes stupendous disappointments - which comprise the literary legacy of this colossal figure who so long dominated the science fiction stage. Yes, Frank Herbert's six _Dune_ books are considered in detail here, but so are *all* of his other works as well. Everything is taken chronologically and with reference to current events unfolding while Herbert was writing his stories and novels, thus placing his _oeuvre_ in better context than it's been examined before. Answers to innumerable questions which Herbert's legions of fans have been pondering for decades are offered here, along with extensive supporting arguments and documentation. What emerges is a new synthesis and appreciation for the expansive mind of a truly original American writer and artist.

Among the problems tackled in this volume are these: How was Herbert influenced by the 1960s counterculture in San Francisco? How did he assemble the disparate pieces that synergized into _Dune_? What are some of the technical shortcomings of _Dune_? How did Herbert begin to model an extended spectrum of consciousness within his other novels, including _Destination: Void_ and _The Santaroga Barrier_? Was Herbert at heart a scientist or a mystic? What is the connection between the Golden Path which lies at the center of the last half of the _Dune_ series and the modern conservative movement? How might Herbert have written the last volume of his _Dune_ series had he lived?



Kindleboards Book Profile


----------



## rejrej1

Hey, thanks for this thread. I am new at this and I enjoy writing science fiction and medieval historical fantasy. My current science fiction attempt is below:

*The Battle for the Ringed Planet* (military science fiction, space opera, colonization, romance)
Battle weary soldier Torian crash lands on a planet with a dead colony city where everyone mysteriously died. He encounters a lone survivor, a girl who hears voices. There is something special about the colony because suddenly two star fleets converge and land troops. Through battles on land and in space, Torian fights engineered marines, cyborgs, and deadly robots with an uncooperative girl in tow who harbours a deadly secret.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009VK83ZY
or my sig below.

I am currently working on a medieval historical fantasy trilogy with the first two drafts completed. I will be hunting through this thread for some reads. I promise anything I read will be reviewed. Cheers!


----------



## PaulLev

Good to find this thread.  I'm author of six science fiction novels published the old-fashioned way (by Tor), and 30 stories, most published in Analog.  I'll be getting all of them published on Kindle in the months ahead.  The Silk Code is the first.


----------



## jdrew

Glad to see this is still active and that a few more sci-fi writers have jumped in.  Anyone here from the greater Cleveland Ohio area?


----------



## R R Vaz

Hi fellow sci-fi writers, (hey BrBogle!)

I don't know if i should introduce my book before introducing myself, but since this thread is right up the alley I thought I'd ask you to share your thoughts about my first sci-fi novel. It's available for free today (17-11-12):

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A1R330G

Any feedback would be very welcome!

RV


----------



## BRBogle

R R Vaz said:


> Hi fellow sci-fi writers, (hey BrBogle!)
> 
> I don't know if i should introduce my book before introducing myself, but since this thread is right up the alley I thought I'd ask you to share your thoughts about my first sci-fi novel. It's available for free today (17-11-12):
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A1R330G
> 
> Any feedback would be very welcome!
> 
> RV


Hey........I saw you reply to my intro the other day. I'll take a look at your book at some point, but I'm not sure when: some other projects ahead of you, I'm afraid. If you haven't heard back from me in a month, feel free to give me a friendly nudge and I'll see what I can do.

Bob


----------



## [email protected]

Hi! I'm a total noob here, so if I do something wrong, (which wouldn't surprise me) just let me know, okay? I am the author of three novels, Detour To Dusk, a vampire thriller, Story Time, a scifi, PA thriller, and (just today) Onio, a story about a half human Sasquatch who falls in love with a human girl.
I am the commander of the S.S.Wordsmyth on the MOA forum on Amazon, and also have a website where I really like to support my fellow Indy's by running short story contests, and showcases. Please, feel free to visit my thread or go to http://neljeppsen.weebly.com
Featured below are my book covers-- Thank you for letting me post here, and good luck to all of you with your books and sales! Nel

Hmmm--- guess I don't know how to post an image here. Oh well!


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Hey folks,

I'm a sci-fi writer, but more on the light side.  

As well as writing my Quality Times series, I've also got a Time Travelling Assassins series on the go. Well, I say "on the go" - I'm currently writing Book 1, though I have a couple of short intro stories to the series available.


----------



## cfmillhouse

Hello all it's been a while since I've been on kindle boards. I've been busy working on a couple books. I'm glad to see the thread I started some time ago still on the move with many many talented writers using it. I hope everyone will remember to support each others work. Plus I hope everyone will visit my website and see what I'm working on. www.charlesmillhouse.com


----------



## Kodai Okuda

cfmillhouse said:


> Hello all it's been a while since I've been on kindle boards. I've been busy working on a couple books. I'm glad to see the thread I started some time ago still on the move with many many talented writers using it. I hope everyone will remember to support each others work. Plus I hope everyone will visit my website and see what I'm working on. www.charlesmillhouse.com


Thank you cfmillhouse for starting this thread.
I'm a military/hard SF writer who has been writing privately for over two decades.
I was just recently published by a small press with my first release into the genre focusing on Transhumanism, Dark Matter/Energy, and how humanity must change in order to venture forth into the cosmos and survive.
It's the first installment of a trilogy that I hope will entertain both the reader's sense of adventure and his intellect.

I'm over half way through the 2nd novel, and the 1st compendium for the initial volume of the trilogy.
I'm a tweetaholic and will promote the works of other SF authors who follow me (I do follow back).

Twitter user ID: https://twitter.com/KodaiOkuda

Anyone interested in checking out the website of my book, the forum, online free compendium, and blog, can find it all here.
http://www.nexusarcana.com/

Thank you again for creating this thread, it is appreciated.


----------



## IB

Kodai Okuda said:


> Thank you cfmillhouse for starting this thread.
> I'm a military/hard SF writer who has been writing privately for over two decades.
> I was just recently published by a small press with my first release into the genre focusing on Transhumanism, Dark Matter/Energy, and how humanity must change in order to venture forth into the cosmos and survive.
> It's the first installment of a trilogy that I hope will entertain both the reader's sense of adventure and his intellect.
> 
> I'm over half way through the 2nd novel, and the 1st compendium for the initial volume of the trilogy.
> I'm a tweetaholic and will promote the works of other SF authors who follow me (I do follow back).
> 
> Twitter user ID: https://twitter.com/KodaiOkuda
> 
> Anyone interested in checking out the website of my book, the forum, online free compendium, and blog, can find it all here.
> http://www.nexusarcana.com/
> 
> Thank you again for creating this thread, it is appreciated.


Kodia, I'd love you to promote my new book on your Twitter account. As soon as I finish typing this, I will follow you.

Here is the link to my book and my FB page if you want to friend me. Though I'm not active on Twitter, I'm active on FB and I'm building out through that page.

Thanks in advance for the Tweet!

Book Link: http://bit.ly/H2O-ebook

FB link: http://www.facebook.com/irving.belateche


----------



## Kodai Okuda

IB said:


> Kodia, I'd love you to promote my new book on your Twitter account. As soon as I finish typing this, I will follow you.
> 
> Here is the link to my book and my FB page if you want to friend me. Though I'm not active on Twitter, I'm active on FB and I'm building out through that page.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the Tweet!
> 
> Book Link: http://bit.ly/H2O-ebook
> 
> FB link: http://www.facebook.com/irving.belateche


I've sent you a "friend request" on FB. 
My FB page is here:
http://www.facebook.com/nexus.arcana?ref=tn_tnmn

I have followed you back on Twitter, and have tweeted the following promo:

"Get a drink of refreshing H20 with Irving Belateche's new novel."
http://bit.ly/H2O-ebook

I will retweet your tweets as I am able, I retweet a lot of stuff and usually use up my allotment for the day.


----------



## IB

Kodai Okuda said:


> I've sent you a "friend request" on FB.
> My FB page is here:
> http://www.facebook.com/nexus.arcana?ref=tn_tnmn
> 
> I have followed you back on Twitter, and have tweeted the following promo:
> 
> "Get a drink of refreshing H20 with Irving Belateche's new novel."
> http://bit.ly/H2O-ebook
> 
> I will retweet your tweets as I am able, I retweet a lot of stuff and usually use up my allotment for the day.


Thank you for the thoughtful Tweet! I appreciate it!


----------



## cfmillhouse

Thanks for the facebook and twitter links.


----------



## mamiller

Hello all. I am a closet science fiction writer.  To date I'm known for writing romantic suspense, but there was to be no corralling of my inner-_Battlestar Gallactica-Star Trek-Buck Rogers-Heck, even Lost In Space_-muse! 

My debut science fiction novel is primarily a young adult, but young adult can be anything from 16-80 these days.  Thank you for letting me introduce myself among such fine talents!

 *BEYOND* - *On Sale $1.99*

It is the day after Aimee Patterson's high school graduation. College beckons, as does her dream of becoming an engineer. On an early evening walk, her cocker spaniel charges into the woods on the other side of the pond. Aimee trails after him, and in the stillness of that forest the unthinkable happens. She becomes paralyzed and watches in horror as her hands vanish before her eyes.

Waking to the sound of voices, Aimee realizes that she has been kidnapped. Little does she know how far away from home she is, though. In an attempt to flee her captors, she launches from their confines only to freeze at the view outside the window. The sky is black and filled with stars, and in the distance is a familiar blue globe. The planet Earth.

A group of humans forced to flee their planet after an epidemic destroyed their civilization now travel the galaxies in search of an antidote. Retrieving samples of plant life from every solar system, on this occasion Aimee was accidentally seized instead.

Aimee must learn to avoid the advances of an awkward young scientist who seems intent on dissecting her, as her own fascination turns to the exotic young warrior, Zak. Having fallen in love with Zak, she is now torn with the decision to return to Earth or live beyond the stars.


----------



## cfmillhouse

My newest book has been released on kindle. A novella called Captain Hawklin and the Skyhook Pirates http://www.amazon.com/Captain-Hawklin-Skyhook-Pirates-ebook/dp/B00AMT1D5A/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355432564&sr=1-4&keywords=charles+millhouse

America 1938
Captain Steven Hawklin. Pilot, inventor, adventurer, know worldwide. Adored by many, hated by others, Steven Hawklin is a man of action. Protector of Crown City, commander of the Clandestine Wing, the fighter squadron sworn to protect the west coast at any cost.

The adventure begins when Crown City is attacked by armored rocket propelled men charged with finding the Amulet of Horus, an ancient medallion with infinite power. If in the wrong hands the talisman could give the wrong nation the edge on world domination.

The mastermind bent on acquiring the amulet is Skyhook, a mysterious masked man with the forces to obtain it. He is ruthless and cunning. His knowledge rivals Captain Hawklin on every level and he is willing to kill anyone that gets in his way.

Captain Hawklin and the Skyhook Pirates is a golden age adventure story, filled with Heroes and villains, cutthroats and G-Men, pirates and spies. It's a story filled with intrigue and deception that will keep you guessing through all the hair-raising cliffhangers till the very end.

Inspired by the cliffhanger serials of the 1930's and 1940's Captain Hawklin and the Skyhook Pirates is a rip roaring adventure story in the tradition of Buck Rogers and Commando Cody.


----------



## IanQuin

Hello. I recently published my first sci-fi book called Advancement of the Species. It's not hard sci-fi and doesn't have a lot to do with space like most sci-fi stories. It's more of a twilight zone-style mystery adventure with an ordinary person put in extraordinary situations.


----------



## chiburple

If you're looking for a time travel narrative that will exercise your mind while keeping you on the edge of your seat with action packed chapters, this is the story for you.

Synopsis

Fifteen-year-old Elizabeth was raised by her oldest brother, Luke, after their parents passed away two years ago, in 1979. She's a tough girl, capable of handling herself any kind of fight: fist, knife or magical. Growing up in a tough neighborhood taught her the first two forms of combat and she inherited the third from her parents.

Now in 1981, she is surrounded by people who care deeply for her and who know not to take life too seriously. Her closest friends are the type of people who discus what color they would like to make the presidential urine where they not so careful about abusing their powers. But if the timeline changes, all of this and more could be at stake.

If Elizabeth doesn't learn to understand the consequences of time travel, her history, and the universe's, will all be rewritten. Unfortunately as her past changes, so does her memory.

Link: http://www.amazon.com/History-of-the-Timelaws-ebook/dp/B00AO7IOBG/

_merged with genre thread for Science Fiction -- Ann_


----------



## Rob May

Hi sci-fi fans.

I'm more of a fan of sci-fi movies: Star Wars, Alien, Starship Troopers, any kind of alien invasion parable. I guess I love soft sci-fi really. I think it's a very visual medium that's grabbed me on film more so than in books (I'm more of a fantasy reader). Saying that, I insist on realism and scientific accuracy, and hate the Hollywood cliche that all aliens seem to be slimy insectoid parasites.

So, here's my attempt to mash-up all that I love about sci-fi and action adventure stories in 60,000 words:

​
Fourteen-year-old Brandon Walker's world is turned upside-down in the middle of the summer holidays when London is hit by a mysterious and catastrophic attack. With the help of two unlikely friends, he battles to uncover a secret within his own family that might hold the key to saving the whole planet.


----------



## drewavera

hello, everyone. my name is Drew and I'm a new author. I claim acience fiction as the genre, but honestly I feel like that is just the tip of the iceberg (does anyone else feel the same about limiting yourself to a single genre?) My first book was published about a month ago. I'm working on the sequel now but I've hit a road block, this is slightly annoying, but I've decided to let it rest for a while and rework a short story into a longer story in the meantime. I will most likely publish that story for free. If anyone wants to cross promote and follow each other on twitter and facebook then my links are below. Thanks


----------



## cfmillhouse

Hello group. Glad to see my thread is continuing. Here is a link http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AMT1D5A?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_linksto my new book: A pulp adventure - Captain Hawklin & the Skyhook Pirates. Details below. 
America 1938

Captain Steven Hawklin. Pilot, inventor, adventurer, know worldwide. Adored by many, hated by others, Steven Hawklin is a man of action. Protector of Crown City, commander of the Clandestine Wing, the fighter squadron sworn to protect the west coast at any cost.

The adventure begins when Crown City is attacked by armored rocket propelled men charged with finding the Amulet of Horus, an ancient medallion with infinite power. If in the wrong hands the talisman could give the wrong nation the edge on world domination.

The mastermind bent on acquiring the amulet is Skyhook, a mysterious masked man with the forces to obtain it. He is ruthless and cunning. His knowledge rivals Captain Hawklin on every level and he is willing to kill anyone that gets in his way.

Captain Hawklin and the Skyhook Pirates is a golden age adventure story, filled with Heroes and villains, cutthroats and G-Men, pirates and spies. It's a story filled with intrigue and deception that will keep you guessing through all the hair-raising cliffhangers till the very end.

Inspired by the cliffhanger serials of the 1930's and 1940's Captain Hawklin and the Skyhook Pirates is a rip roaring adventure story in the tradition of Buck Rogers and Commando Cody.


----------



## RobR

That sounds like a really interesting novel I love those old cliffhanger stories.

I'm new to these boards and just finding my way around. My first novel http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unbound-Brothers-ebook/dp/B00DKA096W/ref=pd_rhf_ee_p_img_1_FXN1 went on sale a week ago and seems to be selling, although not in numbers I'd like. But hopfully chatting on boards like this will enable me to pick up lots of tips re exposure and promotion.

I've seen some wild stories about numbers of sales but can't seem to get to the truth. It must be a trade secret of something 

Rob


----------



## Pearson Moore

Hello sci-fi readers and writers!

I'm Pearson Moore. I write in several genres. My first published sci-fi novel is Deneb, available in four formats. Deneb is epic time travel science fiction, but has much in common with mystery novels. Some of the mysteries, like where the novel takes place, may not ever be solved by readers. I know the mysteries are going to prove tantalizing, sometimes frustrating, because every one of them is based on logic and science--there's no fantasy in the book, meaning, for instance, you can identify the survivors' location on a real map.

My first novel, not yet published, was also sci-fi, and I work on a steampunk novel from time to time, so I'll probably release other sci-fi novels in coming years, but for now I'm concentrating on prequels and sequels to Deneb, which is a complex story. I've published a work in historical fiction (Cartier's Ring), but I am probably best known for my television companion books for Lost, Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad, and Mad Men.


----------



## jdrew

drewavera said:


> hello, everyone. my name is Drew and I'm a new author. I claim acience fiction as the genre, but honestly I feel like that is just the tip of the iceberg (does anyone else feel the same about limiting yourself to a single genre?)


Hey there Drew, I am with you when it comes to not limiting my writing to a single genre. My first book was sci-fi in the sense that some of the main characters were bio-engineered to live out in the open ocean herding schools of tuna. My second book, War Party, is a mainstream suspense novel without any connection to sci-fi. The main character is a Native American high school boy who has visions, or at least in this case, one particular vision. My third novel, not done yet, is again a near future sci-fi novel.
At the same time I'm working on a set of fantasy novels, a collection of supernatural short stories, and another sci-fi novel.
For me I write what I'm interested in, genre notwithstanding.
Sounds like you might be of a like mind.


----------



## drewavera

sounds like we are. I just released a novella called Reich which is a mix of science fiction and speculative fiction. You can read a sample of it here http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DPUYLOI


----------



## jdrew

Jeffrey Fortney said:


> Wow! After three weeks of slow but steady sales, it appears I've hit the first wall. No sales in the last 2 days. I certainly hope it picks back up again. What's the longest you folks have faced with few or no sales?


Depends on how far back I go. With my first book, it went up on Kindle and being totally ignorant of marketing opportunities or possibilities, I went months without a sale. And then, the fates stepped in and I ran into another Indie author who asked about my marketing - which was nada. She opened my eyes to what is possible and so on a limited basis I have begun to try various marketing methods. Sales are slow for me compared to a lot of list members and I go days without a sale, but I have not gone months without any sales anymore. It sounds like you started out with a bang and it is probably normal for a slowdown once a book has been out there for some period of time.
What about the rest of you?


----------



## Paul Kohler

Hey everyone! I am a new author, working on the home stretch of publishing my first novel. It is a time travel story so I think it fits this category.

Anyway, it's called Linear Shift, and I am shooting for October 1st to upload it to Amazon, along with a few other ebook site.

I am not sure if any of you other authors have used Kickstarter, but I started with them, and I am hopeful that it will give me the kick to get it all the way complete. If anyone would like to see what I did in my campaign, feel free to peek! If not, please wish me luck in it's debut next month!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/376772267/linear-shift-part-1-a-debut-novel


----------



## jdrew

Paul Kohler said:


> Hey everyone! I am a new author, working on the home stretch of publishing my first novel. It is a time travel story so I think it fits this category.
> 
> Anyway, it's called Linear Shift, and I am shooting for October 1st to upload it to Amazon, along with a few other ebook site.[/url]


Good luck, Paul. Let us know how it goes when you get it published.


----------



## Paul Kohler

jdrew said:


> Good luck, Paul. Let us know how it goes when you get it published.


Will do! I am hoping all is on for October 1st, but it might sneak in sooner! We'll see.


----------



## cfmillhouse

Keep it up Jeffery. I have good days and I have bad days. Keep the faith.


----------



## cfmillhouse

Sorry Jeffrey spelled your name wrong on the last post.


----------



## cfmillhouse

By the way everyone. The 4th book in the Talon's Epic series will be released tomorrow on Kindle. Below is the trailer.


----------



## Gone To Croatan

Jeffrey Fortney said:


> Well, I've had three sales in a day and a half.


Some of us dream of having three sales in a day and a half. I've only sold at that rate around Christmas.

That said, I did manage to give away a copy of _Welcome To The Future_ in France this weekend; I've never seen any interest at all from France before now.


----------



## cfmillhouse

Edward M. Grant said:


> Some of us dream of having three sales in a day and a half. I've only sold at that rate around Christmas.
> 
> That said, I did manage to give away a copy of _Welcome To The Future_ in France this weekend; I've never seen any interest at all from France before now.


Some people go weeks without selling anything. There are so many people out there trying to sell their stuff independently it can be hard to found.


----------



## cfmillhouse

Jeffrey Fortney said:


> My next question relates to cover art. The current cover for Foothold on Terra-Bravo is something I just plopped together and isn't even close to what I wanted. My primary cover artist (Son #1) was going to do what I envisioned but a number of issues came up and he backed out of the project.
> 
> I checked the KDP Cover Creator and didn't see anything I cared for; again, I'm fixated on a scene from the book. I've tried to put something closer to what I want together but...'Darn it, Jim, I'm a writer, not an artist.' Where are you getting such wonderful covers and what's the average cost?


Check out http://www.deviantart.com/ I found my artist for my Captain Hawklin book there.


----------



## cfmillhouse

Jeffrey Fortney said:


> Cool! I'll check it out, CF.


Let us know if you find anyone.


----------



## Paul Kohler

jdrew said:


> Good luck, Paul. Let us know how it goes when you get it published.


Well, I was able to get it out sooner than October 1st! I launched on the 18th for Kindle and on the 20th for the print version! Synopsis, Links and cover image are below.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FAHAOVI/

_No one said time travel would be easy.

Peter Cooper, a widowed father of two whose life is crumbling around him-until a bizarre encounter with a desperate Army general launches him on a risky mission: to go back to 1942 and change a moment in time. The repercussions will almost certainly alter the conclusion of World War II. But will the ripple effects stop there? And what kind of life will Peter return to?

Unknown Consequences

A successful mission may not have the success he had intended.

Linear Shift is a serialized novel, with 4 total parts planned. This is part 1._


----------



## Shane Ward

My sci-Fi stuff is listed in my sig, Feel free to click and see... All welcome!

Shane


----------



## Kimibobs1

Hi, 
I too am a science fiction writer. I have book 1 'Echoes from the Lost Ones' newly published from the series, 'The Song of Forgetfulness'. I've just joined KBoards and am still finding my way around the site. It's great to meet fellow genre writers and find out about their books and publishing history.

My website Is:http://www.thesongofforgetfulness.com if you want to have a look.

Nice to meet everyone


----------



## jdrew

Jeffrey Fortney said:


> There's a local author event being held in October in my town at the library. Think I'll sign up for that and see where it gets me.


Jeffrey, how'd you find out about the author event at your library? I've stumbled onto two such events close by but not until after they were over for this year. I know a couple of people who have done these and while they don't make your career, they all say they help.


----------



## jdrew

Jeffrey Fortney said:


> Since my book is an e-book, I'm thinking of printing up cards with its cover, price, and "Available at the Kindle Store." on the front and the cover of the second book in the series on the back and "Coming mid-December 2013." on the back. I could hand these out at the library event and maybe my comic book shop friend could put them on his counter or in customers bags.


Hey Jeffrey,
Good for you. Funny how we find things out. I hope your writers group turns out to be a good experience. I used to belong to one and for much of the time it helped me improve my writing. I've heard many horror stories about writers groups that were nothing more than social events with little or no writing, critique or helpful exchange of info.
I think you certainly should have something to hand out. I had bookmarks made up.
Good luck,


----------



## Paul Kohler

My debut novel, Linear Shift, Part 1 is FREE today thru Sunday! I hope everyone will go out and grab a copy!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FAHAOVI/

*Synopsis*
_No one said time travel would be easy.

Peter Cooper, a widowed father of two whose life is crumbling around him-until a bizarre encounter with a desperate Army general launches him on a risky mission: to go back to 1942 and change a moment in time. The repercussions will almost certainly alter the conclusion of World War II. But will the ripple effects stop there? And what kind of life will Peter return to?

Unknown Consequences

A successful mission may not have the success he had intended.

Linear Shift is a serialized novel, with 4 total parts planned. This is part 1._

*Reviews*

_Liked it a lot. Certainly looking forward to part two! I'm impressed with how the story grabbed my attention and the author's ability to leave me wanting more.

WOW!!! That is all I can say.... It is all that and so much more. Opened it and could not put it down. Can't wait until part two.

I think the book Linear Shift is a great book. Without giving too much away, it's about a widowed father with some bad luck.... and his luck is about to change. From the very beginning, the author is able to grab you emotionally and kept me engaged until the end. Even though the book genre is technically Science Fiction, it's not as 'technical' as some Sci Fi books are.....which is a plus in my book. I am certainly looking forward to Part 2, to see what happens next.

I bought this based on a recommendation from a friend and gave it five stars for the story and character development. As the reader, I was pulled in quickly and liked how the story was flowing. Now, if the author would finish parts two through four, I would really be happy. Hurry the heck up, PAUL!

I bought this `Novelette' to have something to read over a few sittings. To my surprise, I bought it and read it straight through in just one. I was not expecting it to be so full of emotion, and can't wait for the next part! Really, when is the next part coming? You've got a loyal follower on this series right here.
_


----------



## willswardstrom

Hey guys -- I'm fairly new here, but glad to get to know you guys. I have a couple of books out, but my latest, ANT APOCALYPSE, is free today. I wrote it in the vein of a 70's B-movie and has drawn comparisons to Stephen King, the Outer Limits and MST3K.

Description:
Rick and his wife, Jennifer have just moved to a house in Kentucky.The only problem is -- the previous occupants never left.

Ants.

Regular, everyday ants are one thing. But what do you do when they develop a taste for flesh? How do you kill ants that are already dead?

Ant Apocalypse is a short story about one man's struggle with the bane of the Midwest -- ants.


----------



## cantredr

Hello, everyone. I'm Danny Cantrell. My new science fiction thriller, *Born of the Grave*, was published on Amazon last week. My first book, a nonfiction account of a murder in the Roaring 20s, *The Unwritten Law: A True Crime of Passion*, was published in April on Amazon.

I commissioned the cover for Born of the Grave from New Zealand illustrator Shaun Brown.

I am a former mining engineer and now work in higher education. Here is the description from Amazon:

*Nobody's Happy When The Dead Come Home! *

It begins with a meteorite crashing into a rural trout stream, releasing thousands of tiny eggs. The fish consume the eggs, humans consume the fish, and the eggs harmlessly embed themselves in stomach linings, where they lie dormant until the death, by natural or accidental causes, of the consumers.

One year after burial, the dead in a rural Appalachian town are burrowing out of their graves and returning to their earthly homes--with deadly consequence for their loved ones.

As the terror spreads, a claustrophobic mining engineer, a female entomologist, and their team must enter the dank confines of a long-abandoned coal mine to attempt to destroy a hybrid alien life form that threatens to transform life on earth.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00FIW9M40


----------



## Clarketacular

If you are a science fiction author and have a SERIES (or multiple series), tell us about it in this thread!

My series is called "313", and follows the fates of the passengers of school bus 313, which crashes off a bridge into the river. NerdSpan.com writes: "On a normal day a group of normal kids board a normal school bus. Hours later the bus appears on a bridge, careening out of control before crashing through the barrier and into the water. Some of the kids emerge dead. Some of the kids emerge&#8230;different. All of them want to know: what happened in the missing time between school and the bridge?

One moment you are on a bus headed home, the next you have the ability to do things you don't understand, and worse, you don't know how any of it is possible. Would you revel in your power? Hide from it? Use it liberally? Fear it? Would you lose your friends, your family, your life? And what would you do when you discovered you were being hunted for no other reason that you were special through no action of your own?"

The first two volumes are available on Kindle now: MISSING TIME and TIME SPENT. The third volume, TIME LOST, will be available in early 2014. (See links below.)

_ I've merged your post with our existing Science Fiction Genre thread._


----------



## Skye Ronan

http://www.amazon.com/Channeled-Contact-Episode-Skye-Ronan-ebook/dp/B00GI25RMA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1383835461&sr=1-1

*What Humanity Doesn't Know, Can Hurt Them*

_Disclosure has begun. _

When Laurence Dewitt was 12 years old, he saw something that changed his life forever. Now he is the preeminent conspiracy theorist in his field, binding together those who have been most harmed by secrecy.

Dr. Mercedes Teller and Dr. Edwin Laney complete their free energy device and present it to a room of skeptical scientists and eager investors, but a visit from strange men in black suits change their plans.

Lieutenant Kurt Davis is decorated air force pilot, but after a strange encounter, his life takes a turn for the worse.

Annie Fox is a struggling psychic channel and blogger. When she receives a strange letter from an anonymous sender, she learns things about her spirit guide that make her question everything she believes.

Aden Monroe is Annie's son. Aden's dad thinks his mom is crazy, but Aden holds his own secrets that let him know his mother is anything but insane.

The first episode of Channeled Contact is a thrill ride of emotion, meeting the characters whose lives weave the tapestry of those most affected by mystery that keeps the human race enslaved in secrecy.

*Excerpt from Channeled Contact (Episode One)*

Someone was messing with her again- probably one of the trolls that frequented her blog. This level of tormenting was new, even for those low lives. She threw the bills on the coffee table and leaned back on the couch, closing her eyes. She had to seek guidance on this one.

The astral realm felt more like home than this place. If she could, she would spend the rest of eternity there. Unfortunately, she always had to come back to the cold, hard reality of her life.

She slowed her breathing, running energy through her body, bringing herself down, down, down into the trance-like dream-state. She saw her astral from floating in the clouds, flying upward beyond the atmosphere. She was a beautiful light-being in his form, similar but not the same as the woman who dozed on the futon below.

Her guide sat on an asteroid, and his white robes flowed around his massive wings. He held out his hand, and she floated to sit next to him. He was beautiful, achingly beautiful, the perfect impression of a human man- Michelangelo's David and a movie star rolled together and touched by the angelic light of immortality.

*Look for Episode Two November 22nd, 2013*


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got a new SF short story available called _Acacia Crescent_. It's an eye witness account of a B-movie style alien invasion in 1956, narrated from the POV of a ten-year-old boy.



1956. In the quiet suburb of Shady Groves, a ten year old boy watches as both his parents are murdered, shot down by a mafia enforcer. And the mob is not inclined to leave any witnesses behind. However, an invasion from outer space may just prove to be one little boy's salvation&#8230;


----------



## Home World

Hi, All!
I'm also totally new to the Kindle boards. So new, in fact, I'm still trying to figure out how to insert MY book cover into my message the way all you brilliant techies have. My debut novel, _Home World_ just came out in October, by Promontory Press. So far, it's made it up the Amazon ranks from somewhere down around 1,550,000 to 104,000 as of this note (it made it up to around 64,000 earlier today! Yea!) I THINK that's good for a total newbie, but I don't know enough to be certain. For all I know that means I've sold 12 copies...

In any case, I am so looking forward to meeting you all and trading notes on what we do and where we hope to go with our work. BTW - I saw a post about writers' groups higher up in this thread. I'm lucky enough to have found an excellent group in Studio City, CA (Los Angeles area). We're here in the heart of LaLa Land (aka Hollywood) so we've got working editors in the group who provide excellent guidance and feedback in an honest but supportive manner. If anybody else on this board is in the area, do drop a note & I'll let you know where we meet. Always open to new prospects! 
And now to see if I can get MY image to work...

http://www.amazon.com/Home-World-Bonnie-Milani-ebook/dp/B00FBK3NXU/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1384920132&sr=1-1&keywords=home+world+by+bonnie+milani

Nope. Looks like I'm stuck with the Amazon link. Apologies in advance if that's not the accepted format. Show me how to copy an image out of my Picture folder & in here & I'll correct the error promptly.

Best
Bonnie Milani


----------



## lee27

It is almost April Fool's day, and my fairy tale for the machine age with e-beasts is free at Amazon. Its name is WARNING: SOMETHING ELSE IS HAPPENING. It has metaphysical aspects.

Free March 31-April 3.


----------



## Paul Kohler

He everyone. Part 1 to my Linear Shift series is free today and tomorrow.



Linear Shift, Part 1 is averaging 4.6 in Amazon reviews, and now includes an excerpt of Chapter One of Linear Shift, Part 2, which is due out December 24th!


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

Hi everyone. I write science fiction / speculative fiction - gritty dystopian tales are my forte.

At the moment I'm prepping my debut novel for release.  I'd be interested to hear from other sci-fi writers at a similar stage - those who are preparing debut novels or have recently released them. 

This forum is chock-full of romance and erotic fiction writers - of course there's nothing wrong with that, but it would be cool if us spec fiction writers (speccies?) could band together, share tales from the trenches, etc. I'd love to learn from others who have been in a similar position.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

Hey there, everybody. Charles, great idea for a thread.

I mostly write fantasy and urban fantasy. However, I do have one science fiction novel out at the moment, and I've got another one coming out in February. My science fiction stories tend to be very dark, full of grungy places and troubling scenarios.

*Shadows of Tockland* is a self-published post-apocalyptic novel about a group of traveling entertainers (clowns, jugglers, plate spinners, acrobats) traveling across a plague-ridden landscape. It's got some nice bloody urban warfare and knife fighting, along with some truly bizarre characters. There's a website called The Brass Rag that reviews self-published books, and they told me *Shadows of Tockland *was their favorite self-published book they've ever read, so that was kind of nice.

The one coming out in February is called *Children of the Mechanism*, and it has an actual publisher, Malachite Quills. It's about slaves living and working in the bowels of a massive factory, watched over by cruel robots. I probably like this one better than anything else I've written. Anyway, the release date is February 1.

You can check out any of my books by clicking the pic in my signature.

Thanks!


----------



## PaulLev

Clarketacular said:


> If you are a science fiction author and have a SERIES (or multiple series), tell us about it in this thread!


Hey, Clarketacular and everyone - good to see this thread humming again.

The Silk Code, The Consciousness Plague, and The Pixel Eye are my Phil D'Amato series (NYPD forensic detective with a penchant for getting involved in science fictional cases). You'll see the first two in my books below. The third - The Pixel Eye - will be published in the next few weeks.

The Plot to Save Socrates and Unburning Alexandria feature the exploits of time traveler Sierra Waters, originally a graduate student of the classics in 2042. The covers appear after The Consciousness Plague below.

The other covers are nonfiction - which my critics often say read like science fiction, which I take as a compliment.


----------



## jdrew

Looks like this thread is getting some activity again.  Good to see.  Nothing new from me.  I'm working on my next book which will be sci-fi.  It probably won't see daylight until Spring.  How some of the people here crank out novels so fast is beyond me.  It takes me numerous revisions and rewrites to get something I think is ready to publish.  What about the rest of you?


----------



## KevinH

I feel terrible that I've been on KB for about 6 months and don't believe I've come across this thread before. Anyway, I'm a fantasy/sci-fi author with two series. Just finished the third novel in one of them (although - if you count a short story - it's the fourth book); now switching gears to write the next book in the other series.


----------



## theYouth

excerpt from OS

The Novel

Now Available For Free, in its entirety, @ 

BLONDYN.COM

_________________________________________________________________________________________


(19) Revelation : Divinity : IV of VII

A fanned palm shone in the Sun.

A Sharpened Shiv of Stone crossed the branch; the fanned palm dropped.

Original Man shone in the Sun.  He lifted his knee, tucked the blade into the leafy sheathe, wrapped about his shin.  He did not look back.

A radiant jeweled beach was brightly illumined.  Black-Gold Sands were sparkled with precious stone.  Across the way, along the opposing shore, waters of the Round River rushed between the beach and the Mammoth Mountain.

Original Woman stood behind him.  She wrapped her arms loosely about his stomach.  Her cheek caressed his shoulder.

Original Man had made habit of exploring the Paradise; venturing upon solo expeditions in search of mysteries—of the wonders that riddled the neighborhoods of the jungle.  He had seen and experienced much.  Shimmering waterfalls, enchanted caves and hot springs were only some of the natural majesties to which he had delivered Original Woman.

Original Woman was pleased with the radiant jeweled beach to which he had delivered her.

She relaxed her hold from his torso.  Stepping past him, she cautiously advanced across the fanned palm that rest upon the rolls of Black-Gold Sands.  Original Woman stopped.

It was the first she had seen sand.  She touched her toe to their warmth.  Their touch, their warmth, she found inviting.

With her first step upon them, she reached to her head and loosened the intertwined leaf fibers that tied her hair back.  She ripped and tossed them off.  The thick ponied dread was freed and she shook it out.
Mahogany, Natty, Earthy locks splayed across her back.  She turned her eyes over her shoulder and extended precious invitation upon him.  Original Man was already drawn to the One Summit, beyond.

A high halo of cirrus clouds swirled about and concealed the peak of the mountain.  Out from below the misty mountaintop, one river on the North and one river on the South crossed down the grassy mountainsides.  Both flowed into and formed the circular river of Crystal Waters that ran along the shore of their beach.

Aside the palm-fan, he gazed across the Black-Gold Sands to the Crystal River that circled the Mountain.  Beyond the waters, just past the opposing shore across from him, he observed a lightly worn, grassy path, running straight up the face of the Mountain.  Original Woman saw that he saw this too, and arose and sauntered in his direction.

With her wide, cherry eyes upon him, she put her arms about his shoulders.  Original Man understood Original Woman wished to receive him; a concern beyond him.  She took a step back and he did not resist as she took him by the hand.

Original Woman pulled and welcomed him to the beach.  Side by side, they crossed the black and golden rolls with careful stride, until with regal precision, Original Man stopped and gazed upon their prime lot of land.  She started nibbling, playfully biting the skin of his shoulder, hungry.  And then she stopped.

By the peripheral vision, her crimson eyes had caught onto a faceted glinting that flashed by a ray of Sun.  Amidst the Black-Gold Sands, amongst all the vibrant and precious gem—out of the many, there was one.  Original Woman crossed her legs into seat before the Ruby.

The Ruby rested against the lines of her palms.  He was watching her absorption with the stone, when the current of the waters took his attention with it.  The Crystal River ran swift along the shore of the Black-Gold Beach.

Original Man walked to the waterside.  Across the way, he could see the colorful flowers, in bloom and sprinkled amongst the wild grasses of the Mountain.  When he stepped into the river, a bright silvery school of fishes darted from beneath the Lotus Flower.  It was floating upon the river surface, right along the shore before him.

Firm and fastened with unrelenting roots, the Lotus Flower held strong, infinitely fighting against the current, circling about the Mountain.  Above the waters, beads of Crystal Waters gleamed upon its petals of lacy-pink.  Upon the bud of crayon yellow was a Golden Honeybee.

The Honeybee crawled and scraped its fibrous legs through the bud.  Bit by bit, it carefully speared and basketed the pollen nuggets, shaking off the excess gathered.  The Golden Honeybee zipped along an upward-diagonal line of flight that sharply halted inches from the head of Original Man.

For seconds, a sonorous hum was communed unto his attentive ear.

The Golden Honeybee darted over the River and raced up the Mountain.  Original Man studied the subtle path that rose along the grassy climb.  He wondered what was hidden about that bright white downy ring of clouds, eternally settled upon the mysterious peak.

Original Man had traveled far and wide throughout the Paradise.  He had mounted and taken ride upon Holy Mammoth; he had wrestled Saber-Tooth Tiger.  Original Man had yet to climb the Mountain—the One Summit—at the center of the Paradise.

Eyes to the Sun, he figured he could be there by High Time if he left now.  A hiss—a whisper—lifted off the tip of her tongue—

                        
                                                                                §  §  §


The sound stimulated some magnetic attraction—a charge—between them.  His brow furrowed with attentive fervor.  His frame tightened against something beyond and within his control.

A Naked Honey’d Hourglass of Sun, she lay upon the Black-Gold Sands, lips closed, stretched at length across her belly.  With her tongue, she passed its shining facets to her front teeth.  Gently, she bit.

Original Woman was waiting with wide cherry eyes intent upon him.  He watched the gleaming of multifaceted stone, gleaming as the waters in which he waded.  He was thinking—

Throughout all his ventures—through and throughout all Walls of the Paradise—he had come upon no object—no creature, nor discovery exceeding the mystery of Original Woman.  Her sound—her fire—her touch and desire, all together, conspired to allure and arouse him to the height of action.

Original Man shook the dark-brown dreads from his face and looked up the steeps of the Mountain.  Reaching down to the leafy sheathe shin, he removed the Sharpened Stone Shiv, bound within the leafy sheathe at his leg and swung with swift motion.  He turned around and stepped in her direction.  He stopped before eclipsing the Sun from her face.

A shadow’s length away, Original Woman swallowed the Ruby by Light of the Sun.  Obediently, patiently, quaintly she waited.  The Lotus Flower, freshly cut, at rest in the palm of his hand, bore petals that were so very vibrant.

All in innocence.

__________________________________________________________________________________________

excerpt from OS

The Novel

Now Available For Free, in its entirety, @ 

BLONDYN.COM


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I just released a apocalyptic science fiction short story called _The Iron Border_:

 Ana has lived in the shadow of death all her life. For when she was six years old, a TV broadcast announced that an asteroid would hit the Earth twenty-two years later, extinguishing all life as we know it.
As Ana grew up, she put her faith in the worldwide lottery supposed to select the chosen ten thousand, the survivors of humanity who would escape the doomed planet in giant space arks.
But the lottery is not as fair and unbiased as Ana has been led to believe. And even her best efforts to turn herself into someone who would be useful aboard the great space arks do not bring Ana any closer to the gleaming shuttles that are being constructed behind the iron border only a few miles away&#8230;

This is a short story of 5600 words or approximately 16 print pages.

Available for only 99 cent.


----------



## Tony Richards

This futuristic murder mystery is the first of many in my new series featuring African homicide cop Abel Enetame. Several of these lengthy stories first appeared in _Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine_.


----------



## stumbley

New to the board, and just getting my feet wet. I published my first novel "The Search For Bryant Hunter" in July, and have enjoyed favorable reviews, but not many sales as yet. Mostly it's because it seems very difficult to find ways to promote one's work as an independent author/publisher. I have yet to set up a website, which seems pretty necessary these days, and I've explored some of the avenues for marketing on-line, but have not seen much in the way of results. I hope that this board, and especially this particular forum will give me some more ammunition for promotion.

In the meantime, here's a short blurb on the book:

"When mysterious billionaire industrialist Morgan Hunter's son Bryant disappears from his megayacht Sirene under bizarre circumstances, the businessman organizes a search for the boy, spearheaded by ambitious journalist Kristin Ewell.

Joined by marine biologist Ike Neumann, physicist Stephen Minter, and diver Duke Duquesne, the searchers embark on what is supposed to be a routine exploration of the ocean off Baja California, seeking the answer to Bryant's disappearance.

But when incredible lights start to appear at night, and the truth behind Morgan Hunter's dangerous past is revealed, the search becomes anything but routine.

Was Bryant's disappearance the only reason for the search? Who-or what-is causing those lights and the dazzling daylight displays? Who is Morgan Hunter, really?

As the search grows ever more eerie and menacing, Kris, Ike, and the others realize there is much more beneath the waves than they ever imagined."

 [br]Stan Smith


----------



## amiblackwelder

vrabinec said:


> Hi Charles. I'm Fred. After having trunked my first two attempts before completion, I'm on pace to finish my debut novel by the end of the year. The working title is "The Greatest Sci-Fi Novel Ever Written" but I'm mulling over some titles I hope will be catchier.
> 
> I just joined this place today. Never knew it existed until an author friend mentioned it. I'm still trying to figure out if this is a place where people go to discuss their writing, or if it's more of a marketplace where authors go to try to pimp their books and hope someone trips over their link. God, I'm dreading the "marketing" phase. I'm having so much fun writing, that I don't want to think about what comes after it's done just yet.
> 
> Is it just me, or does it seem like, once you've finished, if you're not picked up by some bigshot agent and published in hardback in B&N or what's left of the brick bookstores, that you're like a vendor in some bazaar in Marakesh, screaming, and trying to get noticed while thousands of other people around you are trying to do the same thing? I dunno. Feels that way anyway.
> 
> Anyway, nice to have "met" you guys. Take care.


Yep-lol


----------



## jdrew

If this is where science fiction writers gather, do any of you go to science fiction cons?  If so which ones, and do you just have fun or do you market your books there?


----------



## PaulLev

jdrew said:


> If this is where science fiction writers gather, do any of you go to science fiction cons? If so which ones, and do you just have fun or do you market your books there?


Both fun and marketing. I'll be at Lunacon and LI-Con in the NY area in March.


----------



## tknite

Hey everybody,

I recently released my first ever novel, Echoes, a sci-fi mystery. I thought some of you might be interested, this being the sci-fi gathering place (or so I've heard; I'm a K boards noob, so forgive me I'm wrong). Echoes is here:

http://amzn.to/1lUCwq5

Also, I'm a blogger, and I recently started taking author interviews, book spotlights, and guest posts -- being a sci-fi writer myself, I'm very interested in featuring other sci-fi authors. Just thought I'd throw that out there. If anyone's interested, let me know.


----------



## mphicks

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the boards, too (hi tknite!) but am digging the atmosphere here quite a bit. I just published my first sci-fi novel, CONVERGENCE, and opened a thread for it here at the Bazaar. If you'd like go check that out for more deets, or the links below. 

jdrew - that SHEPHERDS cover is an awesome bit of art. Story sounds great, too!

So, no cons for me yet. I'm in Michigan and would like to check out the Motor City Comic Con that's held nearby every year, but haven't made the time for it yet. We've also got ConFusion in Ann Arbor but missed this year's, as well; maybe I can have my second book ready for their 2015 convention!


----------



## jdrew

PaulLev said:


> Both fun and marketing. I'll be at Lunacon and LI-Con in the NY area in March.


PaulLev being from outside NY state I wonder when you say "in the NY area" do you mean NYC? Or somewhere in NY state? And when you go to these cons, do you sell books or are you there for other fun stuff?


----------



## jmpreiss

Heya, folks! So I released my first novel, "Time Jump," back in February of 2012. It took me a while with school and life, but I finally released my second book, "Eugenic Reprisal," at the beginning of 2014. It's all been exciting stuff, and I'm busily working on the third installment in the series.

Just this past weekend, I released a novelette titled "The Sleeping Man" that is going to explore another idea and universe that I have been kicking around for a while. I love that it's become easier to get your work out there, but I will admit that I am daunted when I look at the vastness of what I need to overcome to be able to make a modest living doing this. Medical stuff makes a normal job difficult at best, so I'm throwing myself at what I love to do: Tell stories.

You can find links to my three current works below in my signature, and I will say that I plan on producing many more Science Fiction stories in the days to come! I have to put my Physics degree to use somehow. 

    - JM


----------



## meredithskye

Greetings. This is my first post to K-boards talking about my novel. I'm probably doing this all wrong. But I have a free book giveaway right now, March 19-23 on Amazon Kindle. And I want people to download my book.

It's called THE GODS OF GARRAN, and it's a scifi novel set on a harsh desert world.

Here, two cultures clash against each other. One is the original inhabitants of the world Garran. The other is an advanced alien race known as the Chanden who conquered the world a hundred years ago. Tired of oppression, a group of Garrans rise up to search for the ancient god-stones that contain the essence of their gods: the Borrai, which were all destroyed when the Chanden invaded. They believe that if they revive the Borrai, they will help them force the Invaders off their world. 

The story follows a young man named Moorhen, of the Sand Plain Clan, who follows his father, the chieftain, and their tribe against the Chanden in retalliation for the death of his little brother at Chanden hands. Moorhen suffers a moral dillemma at the idea of violence against innocent beings.

The other main character in the story is a young woman named Asta, a Chanden Enforcer, and daughter of the main Chanden military commander on Garran. She Goes under cover and accompanies the group that is searching for the god-stones. She begins to doubt the Chanden's right to rule Garran. When she finds the god-stone … if she bonds with it … she might loose her own identity.

FREE THROUGH SUNDAY, MARCH 23
Please take a look.
Thanks,


----------



## lee27

April fool's day is almost on us, and my fairy tale for the machine age with e-beasts is free. Its name is WARNING: SOMETHING ELSE IS HAPPENING. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H7CZILA

Free March 31-April 3


----------



## Paul Kohler

It feels like just yesterday that I signed up here at KBoards! It was just last September, but my has the time flown by. I published my first title in September, and another in December. March, however, has been active for me. I was able to publish two titles last month, with the second coming just yesterday! I don't think I could have done it without the support of KBoards and WC. Thank you all.



Recoil is a story based in Hugh Howey's world of Wool. The story takes place in silo 18, and occurs in an alternate timeline approximately 20 to 25 years after the end of Wool. I hope you enjoy it!

_In a silo where cleanings are a cause for celebration and are handled by a crew of teenage boys, a hazing initiation goes horribly wrong. The silo leadership hunts for the boys to clean - this time without the safety of the silo waiting for them when they finish.

The story is told through the lens of teenage girls Petra and Tavi. Enamored with the cleaning crew, the girls find themselves on the wrong side of a manhunt to find the boys. Just like the girls, the reader doesn't really find out what is really happening with the adults in the silo until the final, deadly confrontation.
_


----------



## BrentKnowles

Hi.

Most of my work has bee non-fiction lately, aside from short stories, but my novel "The Pool" has made it to the quarter finals in the Amazon Breakthrough Novel contest.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pool-2014-ABNA-Entry-ebook/dp/B00JOU2GBI/

Just waiting on the next round of judging to decide this novel's future


----------



## mphicks

Hey all - I just posted news on a contest to win my sci-fi thriller, CONVERGENCE, over at http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/04/24/convergence-signal-boost-and-contest/

It's a twitter contest, and, of course, Kboarders are welcome to tweet an entry! Check out the details.


----------



## jdrew

BrentKnowles said:


> Hi.
> 
> Most of my work has bee non-fiction lately, aside from short stories, but my novel "The Pool" has made it to the quarter finals in the Amazon Breakthrough Novel contest.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Pool-2014-ABNA-Entry-ebook/dp/B00JOU2GBI/
> 
> Just waiting on the next round of judging to decide this novel's future


Hey Brent, good luck the Breakthrough Novel contest. Not easy to get as far as you have.


----------



## PaulLev

jdrew said:


> PaulLev being from outside NY state I wonder when you say "in the NY area" do you mean NYC? Or somewhere in NY state? And when you go to these cons, do you sell books or are you there for other fun stuff?


Sorry for taking so long to reply. By "NY area," I mean not just NYC, but the suburbs (in the case of Lunacon, Rye Brook, just a few miles north of NYC). And yes, I sell my books at cons as well as appear on panels on other fun stuff.


----------



## BrentKnowles

jdrew said:


> Hey Brent, good luck the Breakthrough Novel contest. Not easy to get as far as you have.


Thanks, jdrew!


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's a completely self-explanatory collection of sf fusion fiction.


----------



## mphicks

BrentKnowles said:


> Hi.
> 
> Most of my work has bee non-fiction lately, aside from short stories, but my novel "The Pool" has made it to the quarter finals in the Amazon Breakthrough Novel contest.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Pool-2014-ABNA-Entry-ebook/dp/B00JOU2GBI/
> 
> Just waiting on the next round of judging to decide this novel's future


Congrats Brent - it's a great achievement! Love Dragon Age, btw!


----------



## BrentKnowles

mphicks said:


> Congrats Brent - it's a great achievement! Love Dragon Age, btw!


Hi Michael! Thanks for the kind words and I'm glad you enjoyed Dragon Age!!

(And congrats on your last year placement in the contest!)


----------



## jdrew

PaulLev said:


> Sorry for taking so long to reply. By "NY area," I mean not just NYC, but the suburbs (in the case of Lunacon, Rye Brook, just a few miles north of NYC). And yes, I sell my books at cons as well as appear on panels on other fun stuff.


 PaulLev, okay, got that. How'd you get started with the panels? How to you select cons to attend? I'm thinking of going to a con now and then around here and wonder what you look for? Most of those near me are gaming cons though there are cons that are more SF/fantasy oriented such that books are a more important part of the interests of con attendees.


----------



## No One Here

Hello all, I'm Ken Doggett, and I've been reading and writing Science Fiction for many years.  I published short stories in various magazines, but have only recently written a novel.  All of my works are now published in ebook and paperback format, and I'm currently working on my second novel.


----------



## jdrew

kendoggett said:


> Hello all, I'm Ken Doggett, and I've been reading and writing Science Fiction for many years. I published short stories in various magazines, but have only recently written a novel. All of my works are now published in ebook and paperback format, and I'm currently working on my second novel.


Hi Ken, welcome to the scifi writers thread. Which magazines? What drove you to write a novel? Regardless, good luck.


----------



## A.E. Williams

Long time science fiction reader, decided to take a crack at it last year.

I have a serialized series of ebooks on Amazon, with two chapters per month (one Edition).  Six editions so far. 

Looking at writing probably 16 Volumes, over next several years.

The story has a unique hook, (don't they all).

I have Omnibus Volume 1 almost ready, and the next five books plotted.

Just got to get my lazy butt writing.

Former aerospace materials engineer, IT geek, hacker, etc. 

Semi-retired. (Got hit by a semi, retired. Almost joking...)  

Best to all of us!

A.E. Williams


----------



## teerudacille

Hi, everyone!

I'm T. Rudacille, author of the _Eternity_ series!

The series is going to span five books, but right now, only the first two (_The Shattered Genesis_ and _The Bargaining Path_) are done and published, and the third is an untitled work in progress, though the rough rough draft is at 200 pages already. Both published books are epic and genre-bending science-fiction, fantasy, romance, thrillers, with a little something for everyone. They've got space, superpowers, war, family, tragedy, scandal, sex, violence, taboos, religion, politics... If any of those peak your interest, check them out, and I look forward to checking out all of your awesome works!

Also, follow me on Twitter (@teerudyeternity) or at my blog, T. Rudacille is Shamelessly Self-Promoting (https://teerudacille.wordpress.com). I will follow back!

Thanks!
T.


----------



## cfmillhouse

Glad to see the thread that I started three years ago is still going strong. I am still writing like crazy, my next book Captain Hawklin and the Underwater Menace (a pulp adventure hero) will be published in late September. For information on all of my books feel free to visit http://www.charlesmillhouse.com


----------



## PaulLev

The third novel in my Sierra Waters time travel series - Chronica (Sierra Waters Book 3) - is now available for pre-order.


----------



## hpeteralesso

Hi everyone,

I'm working a series called _The Henry Gallant Saga_. The first two books have had a good start on Kindle/KU and I am looking for more ways to promote the books. I've tried a Goodreads giveaway, several Blog Tours and Facebook ads. I would appreciate any other suggests, in particular, a blog tour with strong Sci Fi bloggers.

Thank you.


----------



## jackconnerbooks

I just unleashed the first two volumes in my epic fantasy / science fiction series "The Atomic Sea". I consider the series my magnum opus, and I'm very proud to present it. You can find Part One here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QH3SE0C

I'm looking for reviews. I'd be happy to gift anyone a copy of Part One in exchange for an honest review. Just email me at [email protected] with the email address linked to your Kindle and I'll send it right over.

When I have enough reviews, I can start promoting and give it a proper launch. I can't wait!

Fingers crossed,
Jack


----------



## jdrew

Hi all,
The first volume of my scifi-thriller series was released last week and the ebook is now on sale for 99 cents. Sales have been slow but steady even though I'm still waiting on that first review. Not sure what others have seen for reviews coming in. I thought I'd have at least one by now. Anyway, here's a short blurb about the book.
All the best.

*New Release Now 99 cents*​*Scifi action-suspense novel *​
Reggie Foxworth, brilliant bio-chemist, has spent the last fifteen years working on a top secret project to enhance paranormal brain function. With success in sight, the project is being cancelled. Knowing his career and future are about to be terminated and with nothing to lose, Reggie takes the mind expanding drug himself before they can destroy it.
Initially, the physical consequences are not evident but as time passes Reggie finds out just how powerful the mind can be. More like magic than science, Reggie discovers that he can do impossible things. These strange powers don't go unnoticed and soon every government on Earth is out to steal the secret and eliminate Reggie as a threat, including his own. They send assassins, turn his friends against him, alienate his girlfriend, try anything to stop Reggie. How can he escape, end the attacks and find a way to win back the love of his life? 
​
And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PG072T6


----------



## DiegoValenzuela

Hey guys! I wanted to let you know that my sci fi novel, The Armor of God, will be 100% FREE (down from $6.99) for three days, starting Monday, December 22nd.

A little about the book:









The Armor of God by Diego Valenzuela

_The first book in this epic mecha themed sci-fi trilogy is set in a once-beautiful planet razed by a malignant alien virus called the Laani. Having effectively shielded itself from the wreckage of the world, the last remaining human settlement is Roue. Within this domed city, the last humans live comfortable lives, awaiting their inevitable extinction.

In the year of his eighteenth birthday, Ezra Blanchard must take part in military service, but when the army discovers that Ezra's blood possesses extremely rare qualities, he is placed to be trained in Zenith, a top secret facility hidden from the citizens of Roue where Ezra discovers humanity's last glimmer of hope: the Creux.

These mysterious suits of armor of unknown origin and unimaginable power are the only weapon capable of battling the Laani virus on a microscopic level, and one of them can only be piloted by Ezra, a young man who doesn't even believe humanity has a future.

Ezra enters an exciting new world full of new friends, new enemies, and new challenges, quickly understanding that training to pilot the Creux is not easy for body, mind, or spirit, and that Zenith, and its inhabitants, could hold some very dark secrets._

*Watch the epic cinematic trailer!*





*Amazon Link:* bit.ly/armorofgodnovel

This novel has received great reviews, even from best-selling authors such as Piers Anthony or Maria A. Escandon. If you like action, shocking plot twists, and have a hankering for science fiction, download *The Armor of God* and give it a try! You won't be sorry!


----------



## Kenson

Hi everybody

I've only just found this thread but it's great to find a community of like-minded writers.  I wrote my first book 25 yrs ago but only got round to publishing it this year.  It's pure space opera and selling really well.

The new book,Two Heirs, is more Science Fantasy and is still to get off the ground so I'm running a countdown deal until the 23rd Dec.

I see a lot of comments on various threads about needing a professional editor and professional covers and while I agree they add value, it's hard to quantify that value in terms of additional sales generated and even harder to justify laying out the cash until you've got an income stream coming in.  It seems like a bit of a Catch 22 situation.

Anyway, have a good Xmas everybody


----------



## drewavera

Hey, to all the new people!!!


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Hi, I'm Tommy, I've posted enough about my first book, but I'll post in here to say I'm an SF writer and I lean more towards absurd science and impossibility and a bit of black comedy for the mix. Case in point: I really love Guardians of the Galaxy. You get the idea. I'm also a fanboy for Iain Banks although the irony is I don't like his sci-fi much, because I preferred the contemporary stuff he wrote. If you want to see the two styles mixed in the way I always hoped, read Transition. That's one of those books I read where I said 'I want to write like THAT.' I like to think I've gotten somewhere close to success. My first book is a kind of love letter to my late hero. If only because my characters drink enough to knock out a boat full of sailors, or so one person told me. I've read Asimov and Baxter and I watch Brian Cox and documentaries about Hawking, but I'm not an academic science person at all and I find it hard to take life that seriously anyway. 

Hope I might find some friends here, and some good books by indie authors because I'm running out of Peter F Hamilton novels!


----------



## Tyler Danann

Hi there gang.

Well my thing has always been more Heinlen, Lovecraft (he did some Sci-Fi as well as horror) and to an extent Hubbard (Battlefield Earth author).

People ramble about Asimov, but his style seemed dry, going off the synopsis' of his I read anyways.

Only a couple of years ago I penned the first of my hopefully lengthy Sci-Fi, Post Apocalyptic Epic Series. Behold the Chronicles of Terra's Edge -

*http://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Hold-Terras-Edge-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00GNTUNA4*

The Series kicks off with the first book Mountain Hold and the struggles people have trying to survive a strange EMP-esque disaster.

You will have not experienced Post Apocalyptica like this ever before!


----------



## tuckerfrench

Hi Everyone!

My name is Tucker French. I am currently in graduate school while I work on my Science Fiction series. I have finished the first two books of the series "Haven" and "Ghost". I just published my second book a few days ago and it is free on the Amazon Kindle store until March 12th, 2015. The links to my two books are in my signature. Pick up your copies and let me know what you think!

-Tucker


----------



## nek07

Hi, I put my first novel, Species Survival, on KDP select Nov.2014. I had fun writing it. Like this board! Folks are cordial and very polite even to newbies, like myself. Appreciate you giving me a place to see what others are doing. Very useful.

Thank you,

Ken Hollar


----------



## mphicks

Hey all - been too long since I posted here, but if anyone's interested in checking out my stuff on the cheap, I've decided to enroll in KDP Select. Go give Convergence a borrow; it might satisfy a sci-fi fix or two, and the sequel is due out soon. Cheers!


----------



## nek07

My first science fiction novel. Actually, my first novel ever.

Species Survival by Ken Hollar
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PFX2UO6

Science fiction novel exploring the last great frontier: the human mind.

Hiding in plain sight while on the run they sustain a tide of kindness in an unkind world without making waves that would attract the men and "dogs" hunting them.

Through extensive interviews the government has discovered that very young children have invisible friends that when parents ask to see them are always "in the other room." These entities, peripheroids, have given children directions about world peace, an eventuality for which the military is not prepared. Desperate to save themselves they blame peripheroids for the alarming increase in autism: a condition, at its worst, where the child is "in another room" in his or her mind and can't be reached by anyone, even their loving parents.

As they grow almost all children forget these invisible friends. Only two humans are known to have talked to peripheroids after age two. Both have been watched every second of their lives. She knows this. He doesn't.

When she finds him he discovers that the recurrent dream that has haunted him is really a suppressed memory. Can she help him unlock that memory and the untapped powers of his mind and body fast enough to survive until they find the children they seek who are, literally, the key to long term species survival for mankind?


----------



## jdrew

I'll be a guest on S. Evan Townsend's Speculative Fiction Radio show Friday June 6 at 6 PM Eastern.
Drop in and talk writing.
Blog post is here:
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/?p=536


----------



## matthewolney

My sci-fi book was only released last week!

Here's the blurb 

2012 is coming to an end with fears and hopes over the Mayan prophecy dominating the headlines. Many dismissed it as nonsense but the entire world will be stunned to discover that the prophecy is real and it holds a dire warning from beyond the stars.

The year is 2012, the Mayan Prophecy has come to pass.

On the 21st December 2012 the Earth was contacted by a mysterious alien race. What's stranger is that there is not one, but two alien vessels speeding towards the planet. Can the pleas for aid be trusted?

Join Moses Jameson, and his team, as they race against time to unravel the ancient mysteries raised by the aliens arrival. It is a mystery that the potential of not just endangering Earth, but the entire galaxy.

Terran Defenders: Genesis is the first novel set in a world where mankind is contacted by visitors from other worlds. Do they come in peace? Or do they herald the beginning of mankind's destruction?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00VOC01M0/?tag=robmay-21


----------



## Kimibobs1

Hi to all who meet here. It is great to have a thread for Sci-fi. I too write in that genre, adding dystopian and post apocalyptic to that title too. I have just self-published my series The Song of Forgetfulness after my publishers closed down. I have new covers and am thrilled with them. I have just set up a Facebook event with other authors in this genre and Fantasy and Steampunk. Would anyone be interested in coming along to the event? If so, could I put the link in here?
Once again, great to have this forum, thanks, Nikki.


----------



## David Gunner

_Peripheroids_ I love that word and will use it in conversations to try and make myself sound sciency and smart.

Hi, everyone. I'm another person who's glad to have a thread for SF and related topics. And there's some pretty juicy stuff to be found, to boot.

I did a simultaneous release of parts 1 & 2 (of a planned five books) of my military science fiction series, the 'RN: series', just a few weeks ago as I read somewhere that you should release the first two parts of a series at the same time to satisfy the readers and thus help sales. It didn't work as sales have been pretty abysmal so far; though I've had quite a few loans.

The books are based around a future Royal Navy, or the Royal Navy Orbital as it's known, with special focus being on a modified gunboat, the RNO Bristol. The series will follow her exploits as she investigates a strange sector wide phenomena that brought with it a new enemy in the form of gigantic creatures that live in a thick green fog that surrounds the strange phenomena when ever it appears.

*Book 1 - Less than zero, *(10k introduction to the series) is from the view point of a reporter who gains access to one of the RNO's senior officers, who describes his duties and failures as commander of the Bristol in the battles with an alien race called 'The Koll', as they one by one destroy Earth's colonies until annexing the Earth itself. At which point the officer responds the only way he knows how.

*Book 2 - Penance,* (80k words) sees the Bristol sent on a mundane mission by The Koll. A mission where she first encounters and then battles the space creatures, which can be kilometres in length, and solves the mystery of the hundred missing star ships. A mystery that sees her nearly destroyed in a universe tearing scenario.

If you like new and interesting space battles, tough situations for space ships to deal with, murder, monsters and crews disintergrating under the stress of it all. Then this series is for you.

I'm trying to keep them fresh and interesting with believable(ish) science and physics.

*And the better news!!!!*

*From the 26th to the 28th of June 2015:* *They're free!*

Yep! Both books are free this weekend, so why not take advantage. 

I hope to build up some good connections here that could possibly lead to writing assistance, proofreading and who knows. I'm more than willing to give it a go if you are 

Later folks.

David.


----------



## cfmillhouse

Super use of this thread all. It's been a while since I was here but I'm glad the thread I began four years ago is still going strong. My third book in my Captain Hawklin series is out called the Subterranean Empire. You can find information about it on my website  www.charlesmillhouse.com I hope to keep an eye on the thread more.


----------



## Maggy-Mae

Hello Charles,
It's really cool to see a thread like this out here so I'd like to start by thanking you for putting this up. 

My name is Maggy-Mae (Okay, that's my pen name. Real name's Magdalene) and I've just published my first Science Fiction novel titled "Gigi: The Rise of Bel" on Amazon and I'm pretty excited about it. It's set in the distant future and focuses on the human race's struggles to regain a planet that was once theirs! That would be Earth, of course  I played with the idea of human-looking robots and their interactions with humans!

I also published a romance novel on Amazon titled "Dream Write Live Kel" that centers on true love experienced across lifetimes!

Unfortunately, I don't know how to add the cover images here since it's my first time here  I stumbled across your thread and decided to give it a try.

Gigi: The Rise of Bel
Dream Write Live Kel


----------



## vhenry

Greetings!

I'm a writer of sci-fi, fantasy, and occasionally horror. I'd like to introduce the first in my Un-United States of Z trilogy.

Here's a link to a short film prequel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9uIc6u8hws&feature=youtu.be

And the Novella:
n a near-future Los Angeles, Dr. Zen Marley is torn between two conflicting realities: his buried southern roots and his preppy west coast professor persona. He must travel home to face the reality of his mother's failing mental health. But he finds an aberration: a monstrous imposter wearing the rotted shell of his mother's skin. In a twisted case of self-defense, he kills her, but not before he is also infected.

With his humanity eroding, Zen sets off on cross-country quest through a racially divided America to rescue his sister, find a cure, and stop the advance of the sentient flesh-eating army led by his highly intelligent, but psychotic former student. This is the first installment of The Un-United States of Z trilogy. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017EZ80NC?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## bookly

I'm new as well. In fact, a brand-new author. My debut novel, Falling as She Sings, is currently up for nomination to be published in Kindle Scout. The link to check it out is at the bottom of this post, if I've done it correctly.  Thank you!  

FREE IF IT WINS WITH YOUR NOMINATIONS

Falling as She Sings
by C.J. Sursum
Her job is to control men's bodies.
As society collapses, a rich woman builds a technologically sustainable enclave—for women only. Inside its walls, women lead lives of culture and ease. Outside, men devolve into feral, violent Brutes, needed by the women for one purpose only—reproduction. But beautiful Menna slips up when extracting a captured Brute’s seed. Disturbing interactions with him shatter her preconceptions of Brutes and of herself, forcing her to choose between her sterile existence and a harsh, brutish unknown.


----------



## robert eggleton

The Week In View:

Rarity from the Hollow, an adult literary science fiction novel published by Dog Horn Publishing, was featured in a Bulgarian newsletter today: http://codices.info/?na=v&id=5&nk=5-737a9b050f The newsletter included a link to a new book review of the novel, a link to a follow-up author interview, and, as a Christmas present to its readers -- a link to "The Festival" a story especially for your holiday enjoyment and written by H.P. Lovecraft.

I recommend checking out this fresh and bold new voice in the world of literature. The newsletter is free!

The novel also received a couple of wonderful early holiday presents this past week. KDH Reviews found that Rarity from the Hollow was unique. It gave the story a 4 of 5 stars rating, and said that the novel would likely be rated higher over time. Yes, I agree with this review. There are unsettling issues in the story that take time to digest. "I really liked this book." This review in its entirety can be found at: http://www.kdhreviews.com/&#8230;/book-review-rarity-from-hollow.&#8230;

A couple of days after the KDH book review was published, Ann Levi Andrews joined the growing number of people committed to the Rarity from the Hollow project, and its mission to help raise awareness of the needs of maltreated children. Ann is an accomplished author and a Goodreads Moderator of a major group. Last Monday, Ann published an article, "Silly Symbolism in Science Fiction," that I'd written about how science fiction today becomes reality tomorrow. The article can be found on her blog: http://www.annliviandrews.com/&#8230;/guest-blog-by-robert-egglet&#8230; Her post includes an excerpt of the novel, scene two, during which Lacy Dawn helps peers at school face tough issues: bullying, depression and anxiety during childhood -- stuff that Santa wouldn't have placed under their Christmas trees.

Thanks for providing me the opportunity to update you on Rarity from the Hollow, especially to Adam Lowe, Editor of Dog Horn Publishing. As we face our new years together, please keep in mind that this novel is: "&#8230;a hillbilly version of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy&#8230;The author has managed to do what I would have thought impossible; taken serious subjects like poverty, ignorance, abuse, and written about them with tongue-in-cheek humor without trivializing them&#8230;Eggleton sucks you into the Hollow, dunks you in the creek, rolls you in the mud, and splays you in the sun to dry off. Tucked between the folds of humor are some profound observations on human nature and modern society that you have to read to appreciate&#8230;it's a funny book that most sci-fi fans will thoroughly enjoy&#8230;." http://awesomeindies.net/ai-approved-review-of-rarity-from&#8230;/

You can show your support for traditional small press publishers by buying directly from the presses. Rarity from the Hollow is available from: http://www.doghornpublishing.com/&#8230;/b&#8230;/rarity-from-the-hollow

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Jim Johnson

Another sff writer here. I've had a few Star Trek pieces published as well as the first three episodes in an ancient Egyptian-themed weird western. Working on a couple UF series, an epic fantasy series, a space opera series, and a few other things. Nice to meet you all and read about your works.


----------



## SteveHarrison

My first novel is an action adventure, time travel historical romance thriller about a 1795 British convict ship transported to 2017 Sydney, Australia, by way of the title (TimeStorm).

I'm now working on the first of a proposed YA science fiction comedy adventure series.


----------



## drewavera

Awesome, new SF&F writers! Nice to meet yall


----------



## RayKosmick

Hey, nice to meet everyone! Great to see so many SF&F authors around, I'll make sure to check out everyone's work.

I'm new to this forum, as I've only recently joined the "indie tribe". My first novel, Cynicism Management - satire with elements of sci-fi/cyberpunk - was originally published by a small UK e-book publisher a couple of years ago. Frustrated by the lack of control over my work, I have recently decided to dive in, tackle the self-publishing process, and re-release an updated, 2nd edition of my first novel before I focus on the launch of the next one (already finished).

I'm excited about how much info can be found here, and I look forward to learning from everyone.

Cheers!


----------



## CliftonHill

Hi to the Tribe, been reading SF since I was in the fourth grade, indoctrinated by Asimov, then discovered Eddings' Belgariad and many more since.

Started writing in highschool, tinkered with it, then finally in 2007 started to seriously work on my epic fantasy novel Veil of a Warrior.

I'm here to learn, here to chat, and here to talk about my stories.

If I understand correctly, this is the place to do it:
-Veil of a Warrior  (560 pages): Epic battles, terrible magic, a daunting mystery. 
-Seeking the Veil  (3 part novel, total pages 250): Young Hestea seeks to fight an age-old enemy in a band of unlikely heroes. But 1st, he must cook breakfast. "Seeking" is a prequel to "Veil" and Part 1 is free on Amazon and Kobo.

And I'm currently working on a fantasy heist novel called Kip the Quick. More to come.


----------



## L.J.Simpson

Hi everyone. My first post... which goes like this... 
I remember the day well. My wife and I arrived back from hospital with our new born son. We laid him down in his crib, looked at those big brown eyes staring up at us and I remember thinking to myself, "Err... what are we supposed to do now?" I know it's not quite the same but after spending three years writing away in my very limited spare time, I finally finished my first novel entitled _'The Blunt End of the Service_'. I uploaded it to Amazon and now here I am, once again thinking, "Err... what am I supposed to do now?"
I ended up here. Lots of advice - actually so much that I'm not sure where to start, though that's part of the fun. I'm not entirely sure if I'm on the right page as my novel involves (among other things) murder, mystery and detectives. On the other hand it does take place in space and in the future, so I guess it qualifies as science fiction. 
Apart from that... hey, it's just good be be here!


----------



## CliftonHill

Welcome L.J. Yeah, lots to do taking the route on your own. But, then you have no one telling you no, and you own all your rights. I listened to a lot of business podcasts before I launched my first book in 2014, and despite lots of good advice heard, I didn't follow or find myself capable of execution.

Best bit of advice? Keep writing and be aware you'll probably want to go back and revise what you have out. I figure one day it pays off.

If you've got a solid piece, I suppose the second piece of advice would be to actively look for book reviewers that might like what you write. Most organic traffic to your book page will pass on if they see it has no, or few reviews. But beware, there are some services/people out there that "sell" book reviews. Get those review counts up, don't worry about giving your book away for free, and keep moving forward.


----------



## L.J.Simpson

Thanks, Cliff. Much appreciated. I will indeed keep writing as that is the part I find myself truly enjoying. 
Reviews... Quite a conundrum. No-one will download your book without reviews and no-one can write a review if they don't download it. I have had some very positive feedback from family and close friends who read the book before it was published. I hesitate to ask them to post a review as I don't think it's entirely ethical.(Well, maybe one!). I have a free promotion scheduled for the weekend so we'll see what comes of that. From my point of view the good thing is that writing is most definitely a hobby and not a business. The downside is that I can't always devote as much time to it as I might like, particularly now when I think of the marketing aspects of it all. 
However it turns out, for a first time publisher like myself it is all rather exciting. 
Onward and upwards!


----------



## AltMe

L.J.Simpson said:


> No-one will download your book without reviews and no-one can write a review if they don't download it.


Absolutely not true.

If you have the right cover and the right blurb, and your sample grabs people, it will get downloaded.

And plenty of reviews are made without reading more than the sample, and sometimes only the blurb.

Reviews are something which come long term with sales/reads. Its a percentage game. And their use is to get you bookbubs and other marketing sites.

There is no point in asking friends and relatives to review. Amazon removes any review by someone that close to you.


----------



## L.J.Simpson

TimothyEllis said:


> And plenty of reviews are made without reading more than the sample, and sometimes only the blurb.
> 
> Reviews are something which come long term with sales/reads. Its a percentage game. And their use is to get you bookbubs and other marketing sites.


Thanks Tim, though I'm actually quite shocked. Do people actually write reviews based on the sample? Guess I have much to learn...


----------



## AltMe

L.J.Simpson said:


> Thanks Tim, though I'm actually quite shocked. Do people actually write reviews based on the sample? Guess I have much to learn...


From what I gather, some people write reviews without reading anything, especially if they dont like you.

I have some strange ones, for sure. I think most authors do have strange ones, where you cant figure out why the review was even written.

The consensus is, dont worry about reviews. They are readers talking to other readers, and not for us authors.


----------



## Craig Martelle

Thanks for starting the thread Charles. I wrote my first book as post-apocalyptic fiction, but the reviewers at Amazon counted it as dystopian romance. Bizarre, but true. My next three are all sci fi. I'm finishing up the third of a multi-book series now. Look for the Free Trader series on Amazon. I get the best payback from a combination of Kindle sales and KENP reads (Kindle Unlimited). I think the program is great for smaller volume authors. 

For our scifi romance novelist, I share your approach. I think lead characters that are a solid couple make for a better story. 

Thanks again Charles. We look forward to seeing your work in ePrint. I think you'll find that the scifi authors on KBoards will be your most ardent supporters, which includes getting harsh feedback that you might need. My covers are not going to sell my work, so I am now working with Scifi/Fantasy artist Tom Edwards to redo the covers of the trilogy as well as create a unique cover for the box set. It all works together to get you and your stories to more readers. 

Craig


----------



## ericwd9

Hi All, My first novel was published via KDP on 19th April. It has sold over 100 since then but not yet reviewed. I am working on the sequel and hope to have it finished later this year. Though I have tried I have not yet worked out how to post an image here. This forum is a lot harder than any I have joined before (15 or so) I am enjoying reading the posts from other Authors and their advise.
Eric W Deakin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ericwd9 said:


> Hi All, My first novel was published via KDP on 19th April. It has sold over 100 since then but not yet reviewed. I am working on the sequel and hope to have it finished later this year. Though I have tried I have not yet worked out how to post an image here. This forum is a lot harder than any I have joined before (15 or so) I am enjoying reading the posts from other Authors and their advise.
> Eric W Deakin


Eric!

Welcome to KBoards! You can find a lot of information on how to do things on KBoards in our Forum Announcements and Tips subforum, found here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,6.0.html

You may also find the thread "FAQs and Useful Threads for Writers" that is pinned to the top of the Writers' Café useful.

As for posting an image, unless you are using Tapatalk from a mobile device, the image must be stored somewhere on the Internet, such as Photobucket or Imgr or Flick or Facebook (though you must have your privacy settings for the photo set to "Public.").

Once you have the image URL, click on the IMG icon, 2d from left above the smileys







and the [nobbc]







[/nobbc] tags will appear. Paste your link between them, like this [nobbc]







[/nobbc] and the image will appear. You can shrink the image by putting "width=xxx" or "height=xxx" in the first IMG tag, like this: [nobbc]







thisisyourimage.jpg[/nobbc].

If you have Tapatalk, you can upload images from your mobile device and Tapatalk will handle the coding and storage.

If you want to post images in your signature, you can use our signature tool, as is explained in the FAQ thread at the top of the Writers' Café.

Hope this helps! Don't hesitate to ask when you have questions!

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## Warren Dean

Hi Everyone.

My novel, The Forever Gene, is available for $0.99 on a Kindle Countdown Deal for the next 5 days. It is also on special on Amazon.uk.



In Boston, Massachusetts, an artificial gene which extends human life indefinitely has been developed by geneticist David Herald, and is on the market at a handsome price. In the Mongolian Capital, Ulan Bator, four tall slim figures, their features hidden within hooded capes, walk into a hospital and offer to undergo DNA testing.

Soon, everyone is talking about the Faerie Folk...


----------



## ZachJones

Hi, folks.

I published my first novel, Refusing Excalibur, back in May.



Sales have been quite strong, I'm happy to say, and I'm now experimenting with ways to further promote my book, including but not limited to getting myself set up in this fine corner of the internet.

I wish everyone with the best with their own science fiction projects and welcome any advice more experienced independent authors have to offer.


----------



## Warren Dean

WARNING: May contain traces of science fiction...

While studying at a German University, Patrick finds an obscure clue to a lost Spanish treasure ship. The Christina de la Fuego is said to have been carrying a treasure more valuable than any ever found, but the wreck is proving to be elusive. It is as if someone, or something, is protecting it...

Readers have said:

"As novelist, Warren Dean's imagination is stirring and riveting." - Rafael

"The author has a talent to create main characters that come alive and are sympathetic... added to this, the author has cleverly made the sci-fi element appear almost credible - as if the event might well have been possible." - Amazon reader

"Intriguing, entertaining read. The writing makes it easy to visualize the settings. The characters all come alive. A clever concept, very well done." - LS, on Amazon

"Mr Dean takes you from the bottom of the sea to the outer reaches of the galaxy, from hundreds of years BC to the modern day, in a well written adventure, full of suspense and mystery." - Emma Jaye, Goodreads Review Moderator

            

The Treasure Hunters is free on Amazon for the next 5 days.


----------



## drewavera

Any of you scifi writers want to get together on some cross promotion?


----------



## jdrew

drewavera said:


> Any of you scifi writers want to get together on some cross promotion?


 What have you got in mind? I've done some cross promotion in the past and I'm not sure the time was well spent. Not that I wouldn't try something again, it just depends on what that is.


----------



## kenbritz

Well, my debut novel is complete and up on Amazon (and in KU). I browse KBoards a bit since I've joined, but as there's little time, I spend what's not marketing/writing with just a bit of reading. Hope you're ready to enjoy spring (if you're in the northern hemisphere - the crispness of autumn otherwise)! While 'Fall to Earth' is Sci-Fi, it's near/alternate future with a mix of mythology. I hope people find it compelling!

Back to writing the sequel!


----------



## Fizpok

Hi Charles.
Sorry for bad news, but your server returns "Forbidden" message


----------



## cfmillhouse

I'm glad to see the thread I started several years ago is alive and well. Thanks to everyone participating.


----------



## Tony Richards

*Though I work mostly in other genres, I started out as first a science fiction fan and then a science fiction writer, and have kept on turning out such stories down the last few decades, for magazines like Isaac Asimov's SF and Midnight Street.

And now here are the best of them collected in one eBook ... and at an Introductory Offer price too.
*


----------



## Britt Ringel

I just joined kboards yesterday, don't know why it took me so long to discover this resource.  Great to see a thread full of fellow Science Fiction writers to get to know.  As for me, I've completed one series (five books) of military scifi, started a second spinoff series in the same vein, and have also written one dystopian novel.  My latest book (Confidence Game) is straight up space opera in my same galaxy, about a smuggler and a stolen cargo ship.  They're all in my signature.

Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## A.Q.

I published my first novella - it was originally supposed to be a bunch of short stories, to act as a backstory to my novel series - in April. Currently about a fifth of the way through the first book - I've written a fair bit of it in the last few days, punching above 26000 words last night


----------



## robert eggleton

Check Out Stainless by Robert Eggleton, author of Rarity from the Hollow, a free story published on 10-31-17: https://farhorizonsmagazine.wordpress.com/


----------



## cfmillhouse

It's been a long time since someone posted on this thread, and since I'm the one who stared it, I thought I'd see if anyone is interested in it. if you have a sci fi book you'd like to promote, drop it here.


----------



## jdrew

Okay, near future sci-fi novel that addresses the dying oceans.
Genetically modified humans are turned into Shepherds who with the help of trained dolphins herd schools of tuna in the open ocean.
Olga is such a shepherd but not everyone likes these "mutants" and now someone is killing them.
How will she survive?

Currently on sale

​


----------



## TonyCooper

Hi everyone! I'm currently running a pre-order Kickstarter for my third superhero novel *DIE FAMOUS* - get the Kindle and print copies before it is launched on Amazon.

It is the sequel to *POWERLESS* and *KILLING GODS* and is set in Element City, a fictional city where people with extraordinary abilities live and work in a present day version of England that bans them from using their powers in public and monitors them for life.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tonycooper/die-famous-a-superhero-novel










*The blurb:*
Ruth doesn't want to be famous, she just wants to be seen and accepted for who she is. And she is prepared to defy her father to take part in a Hero talent show to create a new team for Element City.

However she doesn't count on a team of villains from the 1970s waking themselves up in order to bring Havoc to the present day. Neither do Martin and Hayley, who inadvertently stumble upon their plot and find themselves risking their lives to save the villain's ultimate target: the TV show's contestants.


----------



## D. Roman

Hello!

I am a new science fiction writer and I just uploaded 3 short stories to Amazon.  I am very new to all of this and want to start off on the right foot. It is a pleasure to meet you all. 

My favorite science fiction (author period) is Ray Bradbury.  

I consider him to be the grandmaster of the short story and think that Fahrenheit 451, often overshadows what I consider to be his true greatness. 

Pick any of his collections:  The Illustrated Man, R is for Rocket, The Golden Apples of the Sun and you are sure to find gems within. 

Happy reading and writing. 

I'm currently reading Wind Up Girl. 

Be Well

D. Roman


----------

